# Juan Manuel de Prada - RUSIA y UCRANIA en ABC



## Ulisses (24 Ene 2022)

_D. Juan Manuel: Gracias de nuevo. Permítame usted que comparta el artículo de uno de los últimos hombres libres en uno de los últimos foros sin censura de este estercolero moral que es Occidente._



Cuando los medios de cretinización de masas se refieren a Ucrania suelen soslayar un detalle sin importancia. Todo el levante ucraniano hasta Kiev no sólo forma parte de Rusia, sino que es la cuna histórica de Rusia. Coincidiendo con el desmantelamiento de la Unión Soviética, gobernantes ineptos como Yeltsin o títeres de intereses extranjeros como Gorbachov permitieron que su patria fuese desmembrada y puesta en almoneda; de este modo se proclamó la independencia de Ucrania, donde junto a territorios de poniente anexionados por los soviéticos se contaban regiones fundadas por rusos, allá en la noche de los tiempos, y después ganadas con gran derramamiento de sangre al invasor turco. 

La amputación de Ucrania es para Rusia tan dolorosa como lo sería la amputación de Cataluña para España; y mucho más doloroso aún es que Rusia tenga que aceptar que en tierras que han sido su cuna histórica la OTAN instale bases militares y coloque misiles apuntando hacia Moscú.

Para calcular la humillación que Rusia está sufriendo haríamos bien en imaginar que mañana Cataluña, aprovechando nuestro colapso económico, se declara independiente con el apoyo de potencias extranjeras, que además de imponer un gobierno títere se dedican a colocar misiles en la frontera, apuntando contra territorio español. Rusia sufre esta humillación pacientemente; pero se atreve a advertir que la incorporación de Ucrania a la OTAN tendría «graves consecuencias». ¿Alguien en su sano juicio puede censurar que Rusia reclame garantías mínimas para su seguridad? Si Estados Unidos tiene ‘derecho’ a colocar misiles nucleares en la frontera de Rusia que podrían volatilizar Moscú en un santiamén, ¿acaso no podría Rusia en justa correspondencia colocar otros tantos en Cuba o Venezuela? Que, por cierto, no son territorio fronterizo con Estados Unidos, ni tampoco su cuna histórica. 

Mención aparte merece el penoso lacayismo del doctor Sánchez, tan pelele y lameculos de Estados Unidos como otrora Aznar. El doctor Sánchez ha tolerado las actitudes más hostiles de Marruecos (desde la apropiación de aguas territoriales hasta el envío masivo de población) sin recibir ayuda alguna de la OTAN; ahora, sin embargo, manda una fragata a la zona de conflicto, al más puro estilo cipayo. ¿Cuántas manifestaciones estaría encabezando el doctor Sánchez si esta fragata la hubiese enviado un gobierno presidido por Aznar o Rajoy? Y como Estados Unidos ni siquiera le deja poner los pies encima de la mesa, el pobre pelele ordena a sus publicistas áulicos que lo graben haciendo el ridi y el hortera por teléfono, como un Gila vestido por Emidio Tucci.

Tenía razón Solshenitsyn cuando escribió: «No hay esperanza en Occidente; es más, nunca debemos contar con él. El exceso de bienestar y una atmósfera contaminante de sinvergonzonería le han atrofiado la voluntad y el juicio». De ahí que convenga recordar siempre la profecía del monje Filoteo: «Bizancio es la segunda Roma; la tercera será Moscú. Cuando esta caiga, no habrá más».










Juan Manuel de Prada: Rusia y Ucrania


La amputación de Ucrania es para Rusia tan dolorosa como lo sería la amputación de Cataluña para España



www.abc.es


----------



## Albtd43 (24 Ene 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> _D. Juan Manuel: Gracias de nuevo. Permítame usted que comparta el artículo de uno de los últimos hombres libres en uno de los últimos foros sin censura de este estercolero moral que es Occidente._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los rusos han desplegado 200 mil hombres y los españoles hemos desplegado a Pedro Sánchez.

Se van a cagar.


----------



## GatoAzul (24 Ene 2022)

Lo de Sánchez es un cante.
Ante la posibilidad de que España se quede sin gas, hay que quedar bien con USA quien está negociando con Qatar para poder garantizar gas para Europa ya que quiere desmantelar el chiringuito del gas a Rusia quien depende del negocio de tal gas para seguir a flote.

Biden negocia con Qatar para enviar gas a Europa si Rusia invade Ucrania (lavanguardia.com)


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

de Prada, tú que eres como mínimo lector del foro, quizás firma... qué carajo haces tú, como un pro rusqui cualquiera, defendiendo el honor/punto de vista/intereses de Rusia?

te medio salva en este asunto que sí eres de los que defienden Espanna por encima de cualquier otra potencia... pero es que no, que no procede.

mejor te dedicas a lo que tenemos que hacer todos y cada uno de los hispanistas, poner lo hispánico en el eje de referencia de cualquier observación geopolítica, algo que en tu articulete ni se vislumbra, es más, hiede la comparación del caso ucraniano con el catalán.

se nos está yendo la pinza a todos o qué?

@El Ariki Mau , atízale tú, anda, que esto es desesperante


----------



## Erik morden (24 Ene 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Los rusos han desplegado 200 mil hombres y los españoles hemos desplegado a Pedro Sánchez.
> 
> Se van a cagar.



Ese no desplega, ese plega su columna para que se lo folle Biden


----------



## Nut (24 Ene 2022)

Volver a recordar de nuevo que los españoles mandamos un ejercito-la División azul- para matar rusos que estaban defendiendo su pais ayudando. a los invasores.

Les debemos una disculpa histórica.


----------



## pepero200 (24 Ene 2022)

Buena cortina de humo todo este tinglao que han montado de nuevo


----------



## Pili33 (24 Ene 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> _D. Juan Manuel: Gracias de nuevo. Permítame usted que comparta el artículo de uno de los últimos hombres libres en uno de los últimos foros sin censura de este estercolero moral que es Occidente._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen artículo.


----------



## Don Redondón (24 Ene 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Volver a recordar de nuevo que los españoles mandamos un ejercito-la División azul- para matar rusos que estaban defendiendo su pais ayudando. a los invasores.
> 
> Les debemos una disculpa histórica.



Estas tu bueno, la pena es que toda españa no fuera división azul, y haber matado rojos, esos mismos rojos que ahora copan las instituciones europedas


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

los rusos estuvieron a punto de arruinar Espanna, nos metieron el agua en casa y había que intentar pararlos, era lo mínimo para devolverles el bofetón que nos dieron y nunca nos hemos recuperado del todo

la Historia le dio la razón a los vencedores de la guerra de Espanna, el no haber terminado el trabajo arruinó a media Europa y a la misma Rusia





Nut dijo:


> Volver a recordar de nuevo que los españoles mandamos un ejercito-la División azul- para matar rusos que estaban defendiendo su pais ayudando. a los invasores.
> 
> Les debemos una disculpa histórica.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

este artículo es una de esas defecciones que de vez en cuando suelta de Prada, en cuyo actividad columnista abunda más lo bueno que estas cagadillas hediondas



Pili33 dijo:


> Buen artículo.


----------



## pepero200 (24 Ene 2022)

Y que coño tiene que ver el apagón? otra cortina de humo más jajaja


----------



## Treefrog (24 Ene 2022)

Brillante como siempre Don Juan Manuel.

De no haber vivido la distopía covidiana, y ver como desde los medios se puede manipular completamente a más de la mitad de la población borregada, sería imposible entender la posición de los medios de incomunicación masiva en España sobre este tema.
La agenda del imperio de la impresora, cuyo sistema financiero está cayéndose a pedazos, no son los intereses de España.


----------



## Don Redondón (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> este artículo es una de esas defecciones que de vez en cuando suelta de Prada, en cuyo actividad columnista abunda más lo bueno que estas cagadillas hediondas



la diferencia es que a dia de hoy, rusia es o parece serlo menos malo que la union europeda, que nos lleva al desastre con cara de buenismo y tolerancia repletas de idiocia supina.


----------



## Al-paquia (24 Ene 2022)

Ucrania forma parte de Rusia como Italia lo hace de España.

Menos chorradas


----------



## Txinorri (24 Ene 2022)

Un muy buen articulo
Me ha gustado
Gracias por subirlo


----------



## GatoAzul (24 Ene 2022)

Vamos a ver. Lo del apagón podría incluso suceder. ¿Por qué?. Porque de no haber suministro de gas para Europa, y si alguien no defiende el suministro que nos llega de Argelia, que nos expliquen cómo va a poder salir adelante el país. De ahí que a Sánchez no le quede más remedio que apoyar represalias (en principio psicológicas) a Rusia.

España se queda sin suministro de gas argelino a través de Marruecos | Euronews

Ahora juegan al ajedrez Rusia contra EEUU. 
Rusia depende de la venta de gas para poder salir adelante. Y a la misma vez quiere ampliar negocio (no es nada nuevo) desde Ucrania. 
En Ucrania hay mucha gente a favor de ser parte de Rusia. Eso no se puede obviar. 
Y mientras tanto Rusia lleva años intentando colocarse en sitios estratégicos para proteger lo que les da de comer y ampliar negocio protegiéndose de sus enemigos. Y no hay que olvidar que existen tratados que harían comprensible que ciertos paises (curiosamente ubicados) apoyasen a Rusia.

Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> la diferencia es que a dia de hoy, rusia es o parece serlo menos malo que la union europeda, que nos lleva al desastre con cara de buenismo y tolerancia repletas de idiocia supina.



lo que pasa es que, hasta que no nos salgamos, somos parte de la UE y la OTAN

todo español y todo hispano han de trabajar para construir un bloque geopolítico fuerte que nos posibilite sacudirnos el yugo en que ahora están nuestros países, pero lo que es absurdo es salirse de Flandes para acabar en Siberia.

andar contemplando el mundo como si fuésemos Vladimiros de la vida es seguir más despistados que una cordera citándose para cenar con un lobo


----------



## Ricohombre (24 Ene 2022)

Curiosamente, Cesar Vidal dijo lo mismo el viernes en su editorial. No tengo nada en contra de Ucrania ni de Rusia y es cierto que su origen mítico se encuentra en la llegada de los varegos y la creación del Rus de Kiev etc. Ahora bien, ¿se sienten los ucranianos hoy parte de Rusia? ¿Cómo pretende Putin que estos se sientan rusos si se comporta de manera avasalladora? 

Lo de que Constantinopla es la segunda Roma y Moscú la tercera hay que tener bemoles para decir semejante payasada.

PD: Los mismos que dicen que Rusia existe desde el Rus de Kiev son los que a lo postre afirman que _ej que Ejpanna se crejo en ez siclo XIX_.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Curiosamente, Cesar Vidal dijo lo mismo el viernes en su editorial. No tengo nada en contra de Ucrania ni de Rusia y es cierto que su origen mítico se encuentra en la llegada de los varegos y la creación del Rus de Kiev etc. Ahora bien, ¿se sienten los ucranianos hoy parte de Rusia? ¿Cómo pretende Putin que estos se sientan rusos si se comporta de manera avasalladora?
> 
> Lo de que Constantinopla es la segunda Roma y Moscú la tercera hay que tener bemoles para decir semejante payasada.
> 
> PD: Los mismos que dicen que Rusia existe desde el Rus de Kiev son los que a lo postre afirman que _ej que Ejpanna se crejo en ez siclo XIX_.



en vez de compararlo con el caso catalán, como muy desafortunada y neciamente hace de Prada, podría compararlo mejor con el caso de que a León le saliese una vena imperialista y se emperra en anexionarse Asturias, porque ésta es el origen del reino de León.

y mal comparado seguiría estando


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (24 Ene 2022)

La tercera guerra mundial ya esta planificada, nos cargaremos a 2000 millones de consumidores en Europa y estados Unidos y dejaremos todo como un erial, el coronatimo no ha hecho descender ni un apice el consumo de recursos energeticos asi que no nos queda mas remedio, atentamente las elites estatales del mundo....


----------



## Ricohombre (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> en vez de compararlo con el caso catalán, como muy desafortunada y neciamente hace de Prada, podría compararlo mejor con el caso de que a León le saliese una vena imperialista y se emperra en anexionarse Asturias, porque ésta es el origen del reino de León.
> 
> y mal comparado seguiría estando



De todas maneras es que es un hecho que hay estados actuales que en otras circunstancias formarían parte de sus naciones respectivas (Portugal de España o Austria de Alemania) a mi me encantaría que la unidad de España fuera restaurada finalmente, la cuestión es ¿voy a imponérsela por la fuera a un portugués?


----------



## juanelo (24 Ene 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Lo de Sánchez es un cante.
> Ante la posibilidad de que España se quede sin gas, hay que quedar bien con USA quien está negociando con Qatar para poder garantizar gas para Europa ya que quiere desmantelar el chiringuito del gas a Rusia quien depende del negocio de tal gas para seguir a flote.
> 
> Biden negocia con Qatar para enviar gas a Europa si Rusia invade Ucrania (lavanguardia.com)



Pregunte, pregunte en Alemania con la condición de que no se hagan publicas las declaraciones, que opinan ahora de depender casi exclusivamente de un tipo tan "desinteresao" como Putin, eso sí, cristiano ortodoxo, en cuestiones enérgeticas. España en cuestiones de suministro de gas dependemos de otros proveedores. De Prada es subnormal, la comparación que hace es para darle de hostias.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (24 Ene 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Volver a recordar de nuevo que los españoles mandamos un ejercito-la División azul- para matar rusos que estaban defendiendo su pais ayudando. a los invasores.
> 
> Les debemos una disculpa histórica.



Bueno, pero también en eso hubo buena parte de devolución de visita, no?


----------



## Kabraloka (24 Ene 2022)

sin entrar en apoyos a rusia, el artículo tiene razón. Lo de la independencia ucraniana es una chorrada, como si ahora se desmiembran todas las autonomías españolas siendo españa la misma patria común.
Ucrania sigue siendo rusa, por muchos indepes que digan lo contrario.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (24 Ene 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Cuando los medios de cretinización de masas se refieren a Ucrania suelen soslayar un detalle sin importancia. Todo el levante ucraniano hasta Kiev no sólo forma parte de Rusia, sino que es la cuna histórica de Rusia. Coincidiendo con el desmantelamiento de la Unión Soviética, gobernantes ineptos como Yeltsin o títeres de intereses extranjeros como Gorbachov permitieron que su patria fuese desmembrada y puesta en almoneda; de este modo se proclamó la independencia de Ucrania, donde junto a territorios de poniente anexionados por los soviéticos se contaban regiones fundadas por rusos, allá en la noche de los tiempos, y después ganadas con gran derramamiento de sangre al invasor turco.
> 
> La amputación de Ucrania es para Rusia tan dolorosa como lo sería la amputación de Cataluña para España; y mucho más doloroso aún es que Rusia tenga que aceptar que en tierras que han sido su cuna histórica la OTAN instale bases militares y coloque misiles apuntando hacia Moscú.
> 
> ...




Lúcido y acertado como siempre, JMdP.

Bill.


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Ene 2022)

Europa está plagada de territorios irredentos. Solo un imbécil puede olvidarse de eso y justificar sobre esa base invasiones.


----------



## Yomimo (24 Ene 2022)

Hace tiempo este hombre me parecía un baboso y un meapilas, pero últimamente con sus artículos sobre la plandemia y ahora esto, le he cogido respeto.


----------



## arriondas (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> lo que pasa es que, hasta que no nos salgamos, somos parte de la UE y la OTAN
> 
> todo español y todo hispano han de trabajar para construir un bloque geopolítico fuerte que nos posibilite sacudirnos el yugo en que ahora están nuestros países, pero lo que es absurdo es salirse de Flandes para acabar en Siberia.
> 
> andar contemplando el mundo como si fuésemos Vladimiros de la vida es seguir más despistados que una cordera citándose para cenar con un lobo



Pero mientras los EEUU, que es quien manda en la OTAN, siguen comprando más de un millón de barriles de diésel diariamente a Rusia... insta la UE a eliminar la dependencia energética de Rusia y de los países árabes. El que no lo quiera ver, peor para él. Rapto de Europa 2.0., con la inestimable ayuda de los quisling que están sentados en las poltronas de los gobiernos.

Los países europeos, entre ellos España, lo que deberían hacer es plantarse, y decirles a los anglos que si quieren jugar a la guerra que lo hagan ellos solitos, pero que con nosotros no cuenten, que ya bastante tenemos con lo nuestro. Washington quiere que nos comamos todo el marrón, mientras ellos lo ven desde el otro lado del charco; a cambio, unas palmaditas en la espalda, un paquete de M&Ms... y ya.


----------



## juanelo (24 Ene 2022)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> La tercera guerra mundial ya esta planificada, nos cargaremos a 2000 millones de consumidores en Europa y estados Unidos y dejaremos todo como un erial, el coronatimo no ha hecho descender ni un apice el consumo de recursos energeticos asi que no nos queda mas remedio, atentamente las elites estatales del mundo....



Si crees que USA va a sacrificar medio dron en el este de Ucrania, sin ofender, vives en una realidad paralela


----------



## eljusticiero (24 Ene 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> _D. Juan Manuel: Gracias de nuevo. Permítame usted que comparta el artículo de uno de los últimos hombres libres en uno de los últimos foros sin censura de este estercolero moral que es Occidente._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Invoco a @eL PERRO


----------



## Jebediah (24 Ene 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> _D. Juan Manuel: Gracias de nuevo. Permítame usted que comparta el artículo de uno de los últimos hombres libres en uno de los últimos foros sin censura de este estercolero moral que es Occidente._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fALTA dJOKOVIC.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pero mientras los EEUU, que es quien manda en la OTAN, siguen comprando más de un millón de barriles de diésel diariamente a Rusia... insta la UE a eliminar la dependencia energética de Rusia y de los países árabes. El que no lo quiera ver, peor para él. Rapto de Europa 2.0., con la inestimable ayuda de los quisling que están sentados en las poltronas de los gobiernos.
> 
> Los países europeos, entre ellos España, lo que deberían hacer es plantarse, y decirles a los anglos que si quieren jugar a la guerra que lo hagan ellos solitos, pero que con nosotros no cuenten, que ya bastante tenemos con lo nuestro. Washington quiere que nos comamos todo el marrón, mientras ellos lo ven desde el otro lado del charco; a cambio, unas palmaditas en la espalda, un paquete de M&Ms... y ya.



España está agarrada por los cojones, si no se planta con un plan previo los USanos le dan barra libre a Marruecos, la cual nos haría un bocadillo con Francia.

Hasta que no montemos la Mancomunidad Hispánica de Naciones, y esto durará décadas, no nos queda otra que seguir yendo de ramal.

Esto es la consecuencia de la Transición, y esta a su vez de cómo trazó sus líneas el régimen anterior.

Solo un nene puede intentar sustraerse de esa cruda realidad.

Dejad de intentar mover a Espanna hacia el interés ruso y empujad por lograr el mencionado bloque. Ya entonces, si eso, ya se habla y tal...


----------



## Segismunda (24 Ene 2022)

Prada es capaz de comer cualquier polla con tal de demostrar que es el más basado. Ninguna novedad. Se metería el ridículo pene de Xi Jinping en la boca con tal de ir contra USA, el liberalismo, Occidente y lo que se tercie. Y está gordo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ene 2022)

Muy interesante y siempre sentido común


----------



## wingardian leviosa (24 Ene 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Volver a recordar de nuevo que los españoles mandamos un ejercito-la División azul- para matar rusos que estaban defendiendo su pais ayudando. a los invasores.
> 
> Les debemos una disculpa histórica.



Esos mismos rusos organizaron una revolución en el 34, apoyaron al ejercito republicano y bombardearon Cabra en el 38.


----------



## arriondas (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> España está agarrada por los cojones, si no se planta con un plan previo los USanos le dan barra libre a Marruecos, la cual nos haría un bocadillo con Francia.
> 
> Hasta que no montemos la Mancomunidad Hispánica de Naciones, y esto durará décadas, no nos queda otra que seguir yendo de ramal.
> 
> ...



¿Con qué fuerza? España es más débil que pedo de un marica, y en Latinoamérica nos odian gracias a la influencia de los EEUU.

La única alternativa es que los países de la UE planten cara a los anglos; España, Francia, Italia, Alemania, Austria, Países Bajos, Bélgica, Suecia, Finlandia, Hungría, Chequia, etc. Aparcar momentáneamente las diferencias, porque Washington busca recuperar su hegemonía a costa de que nos vayamos a la mierda.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (24 Ene 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Volver a recordar de nuevo que los españoles mandamos un ejercito-la División azul- para matar rusos que estaban defendiendo su pais ayudando. a los invasores.
> 
> Les debemos una disculpa histórica.



Para nada.Stalin mando "asesores" a la República y costeo,capacito,entreno a las brigadas internacionales. 
Como gente civilizada y de orden devolvimos la visita,nada más


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ene 2022)

De Prada como siempre dando en el clavo. 

Dice lo evidente con esa contundencia cultural que le avala . 

Lo de ETA e Independentistas catalanes ya lo comenté en otros hilos :

Es evidente que ambos movimientos desestabilizadores fueron creados por los mismos del los atentados de Atocha y el coronavirus , los jefes de los políticos españoles .

De no ser así, en un país normal y soberano , el ejército hubiese enviado un comando para liquidar a los criminales que aterrorizaron a todos los españoles durante décadas asesinando a cientos de inocentes.

Por el contrario , jueces , políticos y periodistas , los mismos cantamañanas que ahora predican con toda la trama coronavírica , se escandalizaron de que surgiese un grupo paramilitar dispuesto a hacer el trabajo que ellos no hacían y que acabó con el problema de una sentada .


----------



## daesrd (24 Ene 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> _D. Juan Manuel: Gracias de nuevo. Permítame usted que comparta el artículo de uno de los últimos hombres libres en uno de los últimos foros sin censura de este estercolero moral que es Occidente._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo. De Prada no defrauda.


----------



## daesrd (24 Ene 2022)

Lo han cambiado por el circo de la guerra. Pero ya volverá, ya...


----------



## Vctrlnz (24 Ene 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> _D. Juan Manuel: Gracias de nuevo. Permítame usted que comparta el artículo de uno de los últimos hombres libres en uno de los últimos foros sin censura de este estercolero moral que es Occidente._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy poético pero el gordo olvida cosas muy importantes como buen mentiroso que es.

El holomodor, donde millones de Ucranianos fueron asesinados matándolos de hambre por orden de Stalin ( En Ucrania es imposible pasar hambre por su riquísima agricultura pero los comunistas confiscaron todos los alimentos).
La mayoría de Ucranianos no quieren ver ni en pintura a los rusos, probablemente no por ser rusos sino por ser comunistas asesinos. ( Otra cosa es que haya zonas prorrusas)
Si los ucranianos quieren estar en la OTAN tienen derecho a estarlo ( mejor con la OTAN que con la dictadura comunista de Moscú)


----------



## Alabama Anon (24 Ene 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Curiosamente, Cesar Vidal dijo lo mismo el viernes en su editorial. No tengo nada en contra de Ucrania ni de Rusia y es cierto que su origen mítico se encuentra en la llegada de los varegos y la creación del Rus de Kiev etc. Ahora bien, ¿se sienten los ucranianos hoy parte de Rusia? ¿Cómo pretende Putin que estos se sientan rusos si se comporta de manera avasalladora?
> 
> Lo de que Constantinopla es la segunda Roma y Moscú la tercera hay que tener bemoles para decir semejante payasada.
> 
> PD: Los mismos que dicen que Rusia existe desde el Rus de Kiev son los que a lo postre afirman que _ej que Ejpanna se crejo en ez siclo XIX_.



La mitad de Ucrania como estado vota a partidos pro-rusos, la otra mitad a pro-ucranianos, el voto esta muy dividido geograficamente


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Ene 2022)

El artículo es una ridiculez que ha hecho en 25 minutos para sacar algo sobre "lo de Ucrania". 

Se posiciona contra "el imperio" defendiendo el mismo imperialismo de colectivismo, muros y gulags. 

Y encima lo compara con Cataluña o le entrega la bandera de occidente. A Putin. A Rusia.  

Borra esta mierda, De Prada. Y regresa a la plandemia que ahí te movias bien.


----------



## Cuncas (24 Ene 2022)

Es cierto que la Otan está "cercando" a Rusia con misiles... pero que no me vengan vendiendo a los "rusos" como hermanitas de la caridad que nunca han roto un plato. Parece que los intelectuales prorrusos se olvidan de quién armó al bando republicano en la Guerra Civil con el único fin de levantar una sucursal del Kremlin en Madrid. Además, hay que saber que Rusia desde hace un siglo no está en manos de rusos, sino en manos askenazis sionistas que se han cargado incluso a millones de rusos durante la guerra civil rusa tras la revolución comunista encabezada por "judíos" askenazis financiados con fondos extranjeros. Cuando hablan de defender a Rusia no hablan de defender a los rusos sino a una oligarquía sionista que lleva controlando y saqueando Rusia desde hace un siglo. La ilusión que se haga el ruso de a pie sobre "el poderío de su patria" es la misma ilusión que tenemos nosotros sobre la "veteranía democrática" de los países europeos.


----------



## arriondas (24 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Muy poético pero el gordo olvida cosas muy importantes como buen mentiroso que es.
> 
> El holomodor, donde millones de Ucranianos fueron asesinados matándolos de hambre por orden de Stalin ( En Ucrania es imposible pasar hambre por su riquísima agricultura pero los comunistas confiscaron todos los alimentos).
> La mayoría de Ucranianos no quieren ver ni en pintura a los rusos, probablemente no por ser rusos sino por ser comunistas asesinos. ( Otra cosa es que haya zonas prorrusas)
> Si los ucranianos quieren estar en la OTAN tienen derecho a estarlo ( mejor con la OTAN que con la dictadura comunista de Moscú)



Habría que hacer una encuesta SERIA para comprobar qué porcentaje de ucranianos son partidarios de entrar en la OTAN. Aunque los descendientes de los tiroleses del Este votarían todos SI para meterse de cabeza en la Alianza Atlántica, también nos llevaríamos más de una sorpresa.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

se ve que no me lees... lo he explicado mil veces en el foro

la palabra es HISPANISMO



arriondas dijo:


> ¿Con qué fuerza? España es más débil que pedo de un marica, y en Latinoamérica nos odian gracias a la influencia de los EEUU.
> 
> La única alternativa es que los países de la UE planten cara a los anglos; España, Francia, Italia, Alemania, Austria, Países Bajos, Bélgica, Suecia, Finlandia, Hungría, Chequia, etc. Aparcar momentáneamente las diferencias, porque Washington busca recuperar su hegemonía a costa de que nos vayamos a la mierda.


----------



## arriondas (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> se ve que no me lees... lo he explicado mil veces en el foro
> 
> la palabra es HISPANISMO



¿Con Latinoamérica?


----------



## Linsecte2000 (24 Ene 2022)

El de Pravda que va de todólogo o qué? Menudo fantasma.


----------



## BGA (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> los rusos estuvieron a punto de arruinar Espanna, nos metieron el agua en casa y había que intentar pararlos, era lo mínimo para devolverles el bofetón que nos dieron y nunca nos hemos recuperado del todo
> 
> la Historia le dio la razón a los vencedores de la guerra de Espanna, el no haber terminado el trabajo arruinó a media Europa y a la misma Rusia



Por prudencia España no debería significarse en este caso, incluso diría que tendría que hacerse la remolona. El envío de la fragata Blas de Lezo, que sigue a otro buque de la armada, tengo entendido que se debe a que toca el turno a España de liderar no se qué tipo de misión periódica. Mala coincidencia si es así porque lo que le queda al personal en mente es justamente lo que critica De Prada: la prisa de Mr. Sánchez por enmendar con un gesto suicida los anteriores desplantes de su partido.

Al margen de este tema que no es menor, quisiera saber qué opinas sobre lo que ha dicho de Ucrania. Si es cierto lo que afirma De Prada, y hasta donde sé algo hay, no se si suficiente, la comparación que hace con Cataluña me parece oportuna. Las prisas del "gobierno de España", a menos que se deban a cumplir su turno, son, dado el percal que tenemos en Marruecos, una manifestación de política veleta. Nada que pueda sorprendernos a estas alturas por otra parte. ¿Habrá conseguido algún plazo o beneficio sobre la declaración de Trump respecto al Sáhara y no lo sabemos? ¿Le sirve Marruecos a USA como aliado efectivo para contener al ruso?

Ucrania podría conseguir un estatus semejante a otros países que no están alineados, lo cual no mermaría de facto su capacidad de defensa, como en su día se propuso a Bélgica después de la IGM. El ataque de cualquiera de los bandos a ese país supondría de hecho entrar en guerra. Ese predicar el "derecho" de una país a pertenecer a la organización que desee como si esa voluntad no tuviera ninguna resonancia en el exterior, me parece que no es razonable dadas las circunstancias.

Ahora bien, si se identifica a Rusia como el mal por encima de todo mal de manera que el mal que ha supuesto para España sus "relaciones" con los anglosajones queda en nadería, pues me lo pensaré. De momento no tenemos voz ni parte en esas negociaciones lideradas básicamente por el poder anglosajón, el cual mantiene a España en un limbo del que no podemos extraer ninguna garantía al respecto Gibraltar ni del Sáhara, pasando por las tiranteces a más que hay con el vecino marroquí.

Sé, y lo he dicho en otros hilos, que es tarde para mercadear con la voluntad de nuevos amos, pero ello no implica estar en plena disposición de ir donde se nos mande sin recibir nada a cambio, salvo la medalla al mérito del más comprometido...

La defensa de la Hispanidad no puede ni debe ser obstáculo para abordar situaciones en las que estamos ya comprometidos.


----------



## Vctrlnz (24 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Habría que hacer una encuesta SERIA para comprobar qué porcentaje de ucranianos son partidarios de entrar en la OTAN. Aunque los descendientes de los tiroleses del Este votarían todos SI para meterse de cabeza en la Alianza Atlántica, también nos llevaríamos más de una sorpresa.



No sé que saldría en la encuesta pero supongo que tendría que convocarla el gobierno Ucraniano. No USA, ni la UE, ni Rusia.
Está claro que en la UE si quieren estar.

Cualquier cosa podría pasar allí teniendo en cuenta que el 70% de la población voto a un cómico para presidente en 2018.
Por cierto ese cómico era popularismo.


----------



## Vctrlnz (24 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Por prudencia España no debería significarse en este caso, incluso diría que tendría que hacerse la remolona. El envío de la fragata Blas de Lezo, que sigue a otro buque de la armada, tengo entendido que se debe a que toca el turno a España de liderar no se qué tipo de misión periódica. Mala coincidencia si es así porque lo que le queda al personal en mente es justamente lo que critica De Prada: la prisa de Mr. Sánchez por enmendar con un gesto suicida los anteriores desplantes de su partido.
> 
> Al margen de este tema que no es menor, quisiera saber qué opinas sobre lo que ha dicho de Ucrania. Si es cierto lo que afirma De Prada, y hasta donde sé algo hay, no se si suficiente, la comparación que hace con Cataluña me parece oportuna. Las prisas del "gobierno de España", a menos que se deban a cumplir su turno, son, dado el percal que tenemos en Marruecos, una manifestación de política veleta. Nada que pueda sorprendernos a estas alturas por otra parte. ¿Habrá conseguido algún plazo o beneficio sobre la declaración de Trump respecto al Sáhara y no lo sabemos? ¿Le sirve Marruecos a USA como aliado efectivo para contener al ruso?
> 
> ...



El mal no es Rusia sino el comunismo.
Y procura abreviar tus tochos o no los leerá nadie.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Por prudencia España no debería significarse en este caso, incluso diría que tendría que hacerse la remolona. El envío de la fragata Blas de Lezo, que sigue a otro buque de la armada, tengo entendido que se debe a que toca el turno a España de liderar no se qué tipo de misión periódica. Mala coincidencia si es así porque lo que le queda al personal en mente es justamente lo que critica De Prada: la prisa de Mr. Sánchez por enmendar con un gesto suicida los anteriores desplantes de su partido.
> 
> Al margen de este tema que no es menor, quisiera saber qué opinas sobre lo que ha dicho de Ucrania. Si es cierto lo que afirma De Prada, y hasta donde sé algo hay, no se si suficiente, la comparación que hace con Cataluña me parece oportuna. Las prisas del "gobierno de España", a menos que se deban a cumplir su turno, son, dado el percal que tenemos en Marruecos, una manifestación de política veleta. Nada que pueda sorprendernos a estas alturas por otra parte. ¿Habrá conseguido algún plazo o beneficio sobre la declaración de Trump respecto al Sáhara y no lo sabemos? ¿Le sirve Marruecos a USA como aliado efectivo para contener al ruso?
> 
> ...



Mis comentarios van sobre todo a los salvadoncellas rusas, no tanto a la actuacion del gobierno, de los gobiernos del reg. actual, que no comparto para nada. 

En mi opinión España debería mantener un perfil muy bajo en la OTAN, sin dar la nota tampoco por el lado contrario.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

Sin América no puede haber Hispanidad. 



arriondas dijo:


> ¿Con Latinoamérica?


----------



## arriondas (24 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> No sé que saldría en la encuesta pero supongo que tendría que convocarla el gobierno Ucraniano. No USA, ni la UE, ni Rusia.
> Está claro que en la UE si quieren estar.
> 
> Cualquier cosa podría pasar allí teniendo en cuenta que el 70% de la población voto a un cómico para presidente en 2018.
> Por cierto ese cómico era popularismo.



Entrar en la UE si quieren. Pero que se preparen para que les apliquen el llamado Consenso de Washington. Eso fue lo que hizo que Yanukovich reculase a la hora de firmar un acuerdo con la UE. Y se abrió la caja de los truenos.

Zelensky, humorista y entre otras cosas el creador de la serie de televisión Svaty. La cual por cierto detesto, pero ese es otro tema.


----------



## Vctrlnz (24 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Entrar en la UE si quieren. Pero que se preparen para que les apliquen el llamado Consenso de Washington. Eso fue lo que hizo que Yanukovich reculase a la hora de firmar un acuerdo con la UE. Y se abrió la caja de los truenos.
> 
> Zelensky, humorista y entre otras cosas el creador de la serie de televisión Svaty. La cual por cierto detesto, pero ese es otro tema.



Ex humorista


----------



## BGA (24 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> El mal no es Rusia sino el comunismo.
> Y procura abreviar tus tochos o no los leerá nadie.



No vivo de la cantidad de lecturas que tengan mis comentarios, así que ya sabe, ignóreme que yo tampoco le doy consejos.


----------



## Nut (24 Ene 2022)

Rusia vendió armas a la II Republica -con pago por adelantado recuerdo- por que NINGUNA democracia Occidental se las queria vender.Ante la agresión de Italia, Alemania y el ejercito mercenario monarquico.


El *Comité de No Intervención*, también conocido como *Comité de Londres*, fue una organización creada en 1936 a propuesta de Francia y apoyada por Reino Unido con el objetivo de verificar el grado de cumplimiento del *Pacto de No Intervención*, con el que se buscaba evitar la intervención extranjera en la Guerra Civil Española y la internacionalización del conflicto en un momento de máxima tensión entre democracias y dictaduras en Europa. 

*A pesar de las sucesivas adhesiones de varios países, los compromisos adquiridos no fueron respetados ni por la Alemania nazi ni por la Italia fascista ni por el Portugal salazarista que apoyaron desde el inicio de la contienda al **bando sublevado*, ni por la Unión Soviética que ayudó a la República Española a partir de octubre de 1936.


Comité de No Intervención - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Los nazis y los fascistas enviaron desde el minuto 1 su ejercitos a España(Julio1936).La republica tuvo que recurrir a la URSS meses despues....El primer barco con armas llegó en OCTUBRE de 1936.

ESTAMOS!


----------



## BGA (24 Ene 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Rusia vendió armas a la II Republica -con pago por adelantado recuerdo- por que NINGUNA democracia Occidental se las queria vender.Ante la agresión de Italia, Alemania y el ejercito mercenario monarquico.
> 
> 
> El *Comité de No Intervención*, también conocido como *Comité de Londres*, fue una organización creada en 1936 a propuesta de Francia y apoyada por Reino Unido con el objetivo de verificar el grado de cumplimiento del *Pacto de No Intervención*, con el que se buscaba evitar la intervención extranjera en la Guerra Civil Española y la internacionalización del conflicto en un momento de máxima tensión entre democracias y dictaduras en Europa.
> ...



¿Quiere decir que la URSS prestó apoyo al Frente Popular, claramente marxista, porque se apiadó de la España republicana en su lucha contra el fascismo? Usted no busca la verdad, solo su sueño.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Quiere decir que la URSS prestó apoyo al Frente Popular, claramente marxista, porque se apiadó de la España republicana en su lucha contra el fascismo? Usted no busca la verdad, solo su sueño.



Nut está resentido, probablemente traumas familiares

en cuanto sale de los temas guerracivilistas, el tipo tiene las cosas bastante claras, por ejemplo con el mismo tema de la Hispanidad


----------



## Nut (24 Ene 2022)

La Republica busco defenderse y los únicos que le vendieron armas similares a las de alta tecnologia de nazis y alemanes fueron los rusos.YO hubiera hecho igual.

La URSS NUNA envió un ejercito a España y mira que la pasionaria y Lister lo pidieron.

Sólo armas-pagadas a tocateja- y asesores.Nomas de 600 en toda la contienda.

Mientras que Mussolini puso a todo el ejercito italiano al servicio de FRANCO.El Corpo Truppe Volontarie y marina y fuerza aerea italianas.

Corpo Truppe Volontarie - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y Hitler-luego ya tarde se arrepintió-lo mejorcito de la Luftwaffe i de la Wehrmacht.Encuadrados en la Legión Condor.

Legión Cóndor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

Mal nacidos.


----------



## trellat (24 Ene 2022)

fraudillo lo que tiene que hacer es reclamarle a putin el horo de moscu ... ¡otia!


----------



## Chaini (24 Ene 2022)

Apología del gordo


Basta observar la obsesión que hombres y mujeres muestran por mantener la línea para confirmar que la tan cacareada 'igualdad de sexos', lejos de 'liberar' a la mujer, ha igualado a hombres y mujere



www.xlsemanal.com










_"La mujer necesita sentirse acunada y arrullada por el hombre de sus sueños; y no hay mejor hombre de los sueños que un gordo sin complejos, en el que la mujer puede envolverse como en un edredón nórdico, y arrellanarse sobre él como se arrellanaría sobre un confortable diván con cojines, y navegar dentro de él como si lo hiciese por el estómago de una plácida ballena"._


Vaya con Moby Dick. Si, lo reconozco, es un crack con la pluma, pero a estas alturas de la partida, que alguien diga gilipolleces como las que suelta el gordo Lefreviano es para hacérselo mirar


----------



## Walter Eucken (24 Ene 2022)

Hay que revitalizar el proyecto de la Unión Latina, crear una industria militar común potente y hacer como los países nórdicos en sus escuelas que entrenan a los niños en la mutua comprensión de las lenguas nórdicas, lo mismo deberíamos hacer los hablantes de lenguas latinas.

Claro, el problema es el chovinismo francés y esos ramalazos imperiales en España con lo de las cumbres iberoamericanas y tal. El bloque sur de Europa está totalmente desunido cuando no navajeandose entre sí, cualquier paisito tipo Dinamarca te planta cara. Claro el bloque germánico no es tan estúpido. Los del grupo de Visegrado ya han aprendido la lección y mira que llevan solo dos días en esto.


----------



## BGA (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Nut está resentido, probablemente traumas familiares
> 
> en cuanto sale de los temas guerracivilistas, el tipo tiene las cosas bastante claras, por ejemplo con el mismo tema de la Hispanidad



Es cierto. En ocasiones hasta me sorprende. El caso es que ¿dónde de ir con una mente tan sectaria a sabiendas?


----------



## Nut (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Nut está resentido, probablemente traumas familiares
> 
> en cuanto sale de los temas guerracivilistas, el tipo tiene las cosas bastante claras, por ejemplo con el mismo tema de la Hispanidad



Mi abuelo paterno sirvió en la 4ª divisón Navarra.Fue de los primeros en ver el Mediterraneo.En Vinaroz.

El materno requeté de Jaén.La Navarra de Andalucia.De pequeño estaba juagando con mis tatas rezando el rosario.El corazón doliente de Jesus en la habitación.

Mi bisabuelo luchó en Filipinas contra los gringos.Su historia es la de Ulises en la Iliada.

Me vais a contar......

Los DOS se cagaron en FRANCO y los franquistas!Unos hijos de la gran puta!


----------



## BGA (24 Ene 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Hay que revitalizar el proyecto de la Unión Latina, crear una industria militar común potente y hacer como los países nórdicos en sus escuelas que entrenan a los niños en la mutua comprensión de las lenguas nórdicas, lo mismo deberíamos hacer los hablantes de lenguas latinas.
> 
> Claro, el problema es el chovinismo francés y esos ramalazos imperiales en España con lo de las cumbres iberoamericanas y tal. El bloque sur de Europa está totalmente desunido cuando no navajeandose entre sí, cualquier paisito tipo Dinamarca te planta cara. Claro el bloque germánico no es tan estúpido. Los del grupo de Visegrado ya han aprendido la lección y mira que llevan solo dos días en esto.



Mucho "latino" en ese texto para mi gusto cuando además critica el chovinismo francés que es la madre del cordero. Respecto a los ramalazos imperiales sería interesante saber qué debería hacer España para que ciertos prejuicios y complejos no acaben matando al no nato.


----------



## Carlos París (24 Ene 2022)

De Prada nuevamente diciendo las verdades del barquero que el globalismo no quiere oir. Es además de los pocos articulistas que ha expuesto la verdad del coronatimo.


----------



## elKaiser (24 Ene 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Volver a recordar de nuevo que los españoles mandamos un ejercito-la División azul- para matar rusos que estaban defendiendo su pais ayudando. a los invasores.
> 
> Les debemos una disculpa histórica.



Hombre!, el material ruso y los asesores militares soviéticos que ayudaron a la republica, tampoco fueron moco de pavo.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Mi abuelo paterno sirvió en la 4ª divisón Navarra.Fue de los primeros en ver el Mediterraneo.En Vinaroz.
> 
> El materno requeté de Jaén.La Navarra de Andalucia.De pequeño estaba juagando con mis tatas rezando el rosario.El corazón doliente de Jesus en la habitación.
> 
> ...



pues venir de requetés y andar defendiendo a los rojos es del género tonto... eso va a ser que tu problema es de una quiebra familiar más reciente

PD: Máximo Pradera anda haciéndose perdonar por toda la progresía el ser nieto nada menos que de Victor Pradera, así que no me sorprendes en nada, es más es un cuadro relativamente habitual... como arzallus con el separatismo


----------



## Franchi (24 Ene 2022)

VOX defiende a Ucrania

Me estoy mordiendo la lengua para no pedir la baja... 

¿Defiende que Crimea no sea rusa y del Sáhara Occidental sí puede desentenderse la OTAN?

Venga por favor... espero que se aclaren un poco. No se puede estar aislado, lo entiendo, pero tampoco estar maniatados a una cuerda que nos lleva al abismo, y defender esa situación mientras se pregona que se van a solucionar todos los problemas de España cuando se llegue al gobierno. Vamos mal. Menos Crimea y más Ceuta y Melilla amparadas por la OTAN, y entonces hablamos de Ucrania.


----------



## Supermanises (24 Ene 2022)

prefieren guerra antes que currarse una independencia energetica que colilleros.


----------



## Wein (24 Ene 2022)

Nut dijo:


> La Republica busco defenderse y los únicos que le vendieron armas similares a las de alta tecnologia de nazis y alemanes fueron los rusos.YO hubiera hecho igual.
> 
> La URSS NUNA envió un ejercito a España y mira que la pasionaria y Lister lo pidieron.
> 
> ...



la republica recibió mucho mas tanques rusos, y mejores que los franquistas, en aviacion mas o menos lo mismo. O sea en material la republica recibio más que Franco, y en hombres pues los italianos ya se sabe que no eran las legiones romanas.


----------



## Vorsicht (24 Ene 2022)

Brutal el gordo!
Voy a leer los espumarajos de los chupapollas usanos y a reírme.


----------



## Doctorat (24 Ene 2022)

El enano gordinflón meapilas defendiendo el imperialismo ruso que quiere acabar con el pueblo ucraniano y todo lo que representa, vaya sorpresa.


----------



## trichetin (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> en vez de compararlo con el caso catalán, como muy desafortunada y neciamente hace de Prada, podría compararlo mejor con el caso de que a León le saliese una vena imperialista y se emperra en anexionarse Asturias, porque ésta es el origen del reino de León.
> 
> y mal comparado seguiría estando



El caso de Ucrania tiene aún otra vuelta de tuerca que lo complica todo.
El este del actal federación ucraniana era parte de Rusia. Durante la URSS, Lenin unió la región de 'Nueva Rusia' (repoblada por rusos desde mediados/fines del xviii, más Holomodor y otros típicos deportaciones masivas de población soviéticas) a la república soviética de Ucrania para diluir el poder que tenían los movimientos secesionistas/nacionalistas/etc... de los ucranianos. Luego Breznev en los 50 le transfirió Crimea. 

Curiosamente el carajal ucraniano es una caso práctico de las consecuencias de multiculturalismo que defiende a calzón quitado 'nuestro bando', en este caso aplicado en el siglo XX por la rama roja de la modernidad.

Veremos en que acaba esto.


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Ene 2022)

Franchi dijo:


> VOX defiende a Ucrania
> 
> Me estoy mordiendo la lengua *para no pedir la baja*...
> 
> ...



Las _cheerleaders _de Putin ya sabéis donde está la puerta...


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> El caso de Ucrania tiene aún otra vuelta de tuerca que lo complica todo.
> El este del actal federación ucraniana era parte de Rusia. Durante la URSS, Lenin unió la región de 'Nueva Rusia' (repoblada por rusos desde mediados/fines del xviii, más Holomodor y otros típicos deportaciones masivas de población soviéticas) a la república soviética de Ucrania para diluir el poder que tenían los movimientos secesionistas/nacionalistas/etc... de los ucranianos. Luego Breznev en los 50 le transfirió Crimea.
> 
> Curiosamente el carajal ucraniano es una caso práctico de las consecuencias de multiculturalismo que defiende a calzón quitado 'nuestro bando', en este caso aplicado en el siglo XX por la rama roja de la modernidad.
> ...



que tendrás razón, pero es que los Españoles no tenemos que hacer de la mariquita amiga que comprende todos los probemas de Rusia, bastante humillación tenemos con ser perrillos falderos de la OTAN y camareros de los carolingios


----------



## Descolonización de España (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> de Prada, tú que eres como mínimo lector del foro, quizás firma... qué carajo haces tú, como un pro rusqui cualquiera, defendiendo el honor/punto de vista/intereses de Rusia?
> 
> te medio salva en este asunto que sí eres de los que defienden Espanna por encima de cualquier otra potencia... pero es que no, que no procede.
> 
> ...



Cualquier poder que debilite o frene al imperialismo yanki y anglosajón, tradicionales enemigos de España y de la hispanidad, es nuestro aliado. No importa si es Rusia. Porque cuando no haya ningún poder que les haga sombra a los sionistas anglosajones no habrá esperanza ni futuro para la hispanidad ni para descolonizar España de sus zarpas. Ni tampoco tendrán ningún motivo para no aplastarnos o esclavizarnos totalmente a sus intereses.

Tu no te das cuenta de eso, pero de Prada si.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

tiene pinta de que me has leído poco o que no me has entendido





Descolonización de España dijo:


> Cualquier poder que debilite o frene al imperialismo yanki y anglosajón, tradicionales enemigos de España y de la hispanidad, es nuestro aliado. No importa si es Rusia. Porque cuando no haya ningún poder que les haga sombra a los sionistas anglosajones no habrá esperanza ni futuro para la hispanidad ni para descolonizar España de sus zarpas. Ni tampoco tendrán ningún motivo para no aplastarnos o esclavizarnos totalmente a sus intereses.
> 
> Tu no te das cuenta de eso, pero de Prada si.


----------



## Fabs (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> de Prada, tú que eres como mínimo lector del foro, quizás firma... qué carajo haces tú, como un pro rusqui cualquiera, defendiendo el honor/punto de vista/intereses de Rusia?
> 
> te medio salva en este asunto que sí eres de los que defienden Espanna por encima de cualquier otra potencia... pero es que no, que no procede.
> 
> ...



Bernaldo, no debieras considerar a alguien capaz de pensar como a un igual a ti o a tus vacas. Anda y a pastar al campo


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Ene 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Cualquier poder que debilite o frene al imperialismo yanki y anglosajón, tradicionales enemigos de España y de la hispanidad, es nuestro aliado. No importa si es Rusia. Porque cuando no haya ningún poder que les haga sombra a los sionistas anglosajones no habrá esperanza ni futuro para la hispanidad ni para descolonizar España de sus zarpas. Ni tampoco tendrán ningún motivo para no aplastarnos o esclavizarnos totalmente a sus intereses.
> 
> Tu no te das cuenta de eso, pero de Prada si.



Y dale con la burra.

Cual es el problema ahora mismo del anglosionismo? Que el keynesianismo de mierda esta en modo GAME OVER.
Como soluciona el anlgosionismo su propia autodestruccion economica? Con economias de GUERRA.

A De prada y los Putinboys os estan colando otra IIGM economica y militar, otra destruccion total pero solo de Europa, el control absoluto de parlamentos, fronteras y libertades porque estan los tanques rusos en la frontera polaca y bulgara. Otro "RESETEO" occidental en los terminos del anglosionismo y vosotros encantadisimos. <<Ejque Putin es mi amigo porque es "enemigo" de mis enemigos>>. No, a Putin se la sopla Occidente y que nos invadan los moronegros y los turcochinos. Es otro warmonger anclado en la guerra fria buscando la trascendencia paco de mierda a traves de la "reunificacion" de la Rusia imperialista.

Se la dejan botando y el rusito-marioneta la empuja a la red para celebrar la victoria en un partido de una Liga que ni siquiera esta jugando. Y si, para el sera una victoria politica, pero para los europeos no chupapollas del socialismo NWO es el siguiente clavo en el ataud.


----------



## BGA (24 Ene 2022)

Se están abriendo fisuras en la conformación de un mundo de bloques cuando la intención parecía que solo hubiera uno. Si esos bloques se consolidan como lo hicieron durante la guerra fría la oportunidad del Hispanismo quedará en lo que siempre ha sido, un espacio cultural sin capacidad de mayores pretensiones, mucho menos en el plano geopolítico. Si la cultura tiene potencial a largo plazo para crear ese espacio geopolítico por su propia fuerza y al margen de la decisión o permiso de terceros, es algo que de momento se me escapa.

El problema no es a quién se dore la píldora sino estar convencido de que existe potencial para ser la cortesana de preferencia. Ser la preferida o no no depende de los atributos de la susodicha en competencia con atributos iguales o parecidos del resto de cortesanas. Si existe la más mínima oportunidad de crear ese espacio geopolítico, aunque sea en sueños que uno crea premonitorios, esa cualidad convierte a nuestra cortesana en potencial candidata a ser algo más que una de tantas del harén. A partir de ahí se espera de la cortesana un saber hacer frío en medio de las mayores calenturas ya que de lo que se trata es de conseguir lo que se ha propuesto, que no es ser la principal mientras su piel se marchita...

Una política comprometida con el espacio hispánico debe hacerse valer hasta la extenuación. Dirán que no es tan guapa, que su momento ya pasó, pero quien sabe lo que quiere puede hacer cambiar esos prejuicios, sobre todo si reconoce que no medrará a base de lisonjas sino de su propia convicción.

Una España otánica como la que más no es un ejemplo a seguir por nadie que la mire por ver si le queda algo del amor propio que un día tuvo. Me refiero al las repúblicas que hoy siguen siendo el patio trasero de los intereses useños. Si la penetración de China o Rusia en España no es posible, un mal ejemplo de entrega incondicional por nuestra parte ya le está marcando el destino a esas repúblicas sin referencia y abandonadas a su suerte, que de ningún modo consistirá en una unión a expensas de España, sino en una entrega al mejor postor según criterio o urgencia de cada cual.


----------



## Debunker (24 Ene 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> _D. Juan Manuel: Gracias de nuevo. Permítame usted que comparta el artículo de uno de los últimos hombres libres en uno de los últimos foros sin censura de este estercolero moral que es Occidente._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Se están abriendo fisuras en la conformación de un mundo de bloques cuando la intención parecía que solo hubiera uno. Si esos bloques se consolidan como lo hicieron durante la guerra fría la oportunidad del Hispanismo quedará en lo que siempre ha sido, un espacio cultural sin capacidad de mayores pretensiones, mucho menos en el plano geopolítico. Si la cultura tiene potencial a largo plazo para crear ese espacio geopolítico por su propia fuerza y al margen de la decisión o permiso de terceros, es algo que de momento se me escapa.
> 
> El problema no es a quién se dore la píldora sino estar convencido de que existe potencial para ser la cortesana de preferencia. Ser la preferida o no no depende de los atributos de la susodicha en competencia con atributos iguales o parecidos del resto de cortesanas. Si existe la más mínima oportunidad de crear ese espacio geopolítico, aunque sea en sueños que uno crea premonitorios, esa cualidad convierte a nuestra cortesana en potencial candidata a ser algo más que una de tantas del harén. A partir de ahí se espera de la cortesana un saber hacer frío en medio de las mayores calenturas ya que de lo que se trata es de conseguir lo que se ha propuesto, que no es ser la principal mientras su piel se marchita...
> 
> ...



Despues de 40 años de mamar rabo frances y anglosajon, en el momento en el que la demografia de US esta apanchitandose y el eje franco-aleman es basura moronegra... nosotros nos hacemos socios de rusos y chinos para potenciar la hispanidad. Claro que sí  

España lo que tiene que hacer es pasar a cuchillo metaforica o de la otra forma a todos los socialistas anti-españoles. Y a partir de ahi dejas de ser la prostituta usada por todos, para hacer lo que hacen los paises idependientes: Velar por sus intereses y llegar a los acuerdos que te beneficien a ti...con cualquiera. Sea US, sea Marruecos, sea Japon o sea Cuba. Eso es _realpolitik_ y no lo de poner tanques apuntando kyiev para que no te pongan tanques apuntando moscu.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (24 Ene 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Volver a recordar de nuevo que los españoles mandamos un ejercito-la División azul- para matar rusos que estaban defendiendo su pais ayudando. a los invasores.
> 
> Les debemos una disculpa histórica.



Les devolvimos la visita. Aún nos deben más de 5 centenares de toneladas de oro. 

Los valientes voluntarios de la div azul fueron a Rusia a librar al pueblo ruso de la tiranía comunista y judía.


----------



## Franchi (24 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Las _cheerleaders _de Putin ya sabéis donde está la puerta...



Tranqui panky, sólo era otra noticia sesgada de Libertad Digital:


----------



## Walter Eucken (24 Ene 2022)

Si por un lado la OTAN debería renunciar a incorporar a Ucrania, por otro lado es perfectamente entendible que nadie quiera en su sano juicio estar dentro de la autocracia rusa. Por mucho que el rus de Kiev sea la cuna de la patria rusa y tal como nos cuenta de Prada. 

Y el problema es que a Putin se le va la cabeza y si quiere se planta en Berlín en semanas.


----------



## Treefrog (24 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Entrar en la UE si quieren. Pero que se preparen para que les apliquen el llamado Consenso de Washington. Eso fue lo que hizo que Yanukovich reculase a la hora de firmar un acuerdo con la UE. Y se abrió la caja de los truenos.
> 
> Zelensky, humorista y entre otras cosas el creador de la serie de televisión Svaty. La cual por cierto detesto, pero ese es otro tema.



Hay que aclarar también que si quieren entrar en la UE , no es por una convicción de defensa de valores de libertad y estado de derecho (que están seriamente en duda en lo que otrora fuera el occidente liberal) , sino que esperan a la madre de todas las paguitas y pase libre de emigración a los paises de centro Europa.
Lo que vendría a ser una mezcla de estados Bálticos + Rumania + Bulgaria con esteroides.


----------



## BigJoe (24 Ene 2022)

La frase final de Solshenitsyn me ha dejado helado... expresa de manera sucinta algo que intuía pero no sabía como expresar.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (24 Ene 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Apología del gordo
> 
> 
> Basta observar la obsesión que hombres y mujeres muestran por mantener la línea para confirmar que la tan cacareada 'igualdad de sexos', lejos de 'liberar' a la mujer, ha igualado a hombres y mujere
> ...



De vez en cuando tiene esos arranques, le gusta escandalizar un poco a las viejecitas y a los señores que compran el Abc.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

el hilo prácticamente está dedicado en exclusiva a que cada cual defienda la posición bien pro bien anti rusa

cuando aquí lo que nos interesa, COMO ESPAÑOLES, es el papel que desempeña nuestro país, posibles consecuencias,e tc, etc

estáis demasiado alienados, con síndrome de Estoeselcolmo


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (24 Ene 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Si por un lado la OTAN debería renunciar a incorporar a Ucrania, por otro lado es perfectamente entendible que nadie quiera en su sano juicio estar dentro de la autocracia rusa. Por mucho que el rus de Kiev sea la cuna de la patria rusa y tal como nos cuenta de Prada.
> 
> Y el problema es que a Putin se le va la cabeza y si quiere se planta en Berlín en semanas.



Por eso está contestación a un artículo del gordo sobre Chernobyl es demoledora:









«Yo sí viví la tragedia de Chernóbil»


La periodista polaca Małgorzata Wołczyk, que vivió el desastre de Chernobyl en una población polaca próxima a la frontera soviética, comenta el artículo de Juan Manuel de Prada titulado «Chernóbil»



www.abc.es


----------



## Walter Eucken (24 Ene 2022)

ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> Por eso está contestación a un artículo del gordo sobre Chernobyl es demoledora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un artículo de suscriptores, no me deja leerlo.


----------



## Karma police (24 Ene 2022)

ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> Por eso está contestación a un artículo del gordo sobre Chernobyl es demoledora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@Ulisses los mismo tienes acceso a este artículo también y lo puedes poner en el foro. gracias por adelantado


----------



## Foreto (24 Ene 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Los rusos han desplegado 200 mil hombres y los españoles hemos desplegado a Pedro Sánchez.
> 
> Se van a cagar.



Y a esta, nuestra arma secreta:


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Es un artículo de suscriptores, no me deja leerlo.






> Buscar
> 
> OPINIÓNSUSCRÍBETE
> Inicio sesión
> ...


----------



## Boker (24 Ene 2022)

*Esto...*


Ulisses dijo:


> Mención aparte merece el penoso lacayismo del doctor Sánchez, tan pelele y lameculos de Estados Unidos como otrora Aznar. El doctor Sánchez ha tolerado las actitudes más hostiles de Marruecos (desde la apropiación de aguas territoriales hasta el envío masivo de población) sin recibir ayuda alguna de la OTAN; ahora, sin embargo, manda una fragata a la zona de conflicto, al más puro estilo cipayo. ¿Cuántas manifestaciones estaría encabezando el doctor Sánchez si esta fragata la hubiese enviado un gobierno presidido por Aznar o Rajoy? Y como Estados Unidos ni siquiera le deja poner los pies encima de la mesa, el pobre pelele ordena a sus publicistas áulicos que lo graben haciendo el ridi y el hortera por teléfono, como un Gila vestido por Emidio Tucci.



*.... es sencillamente sublime*


----------



## BogadeAriete (24 Ene 2022)

El sr. de Prada no se ha leido parte de la historia de amor Ukraina-Rusa....

Holodomor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Ejército Insurgente Ucraniano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Si yo fuera ukra, me estaría cagando la pata abajo de las hordas rusas a las puertas de mi casa... normal que abracen a la OTAN, Putin es como Stalin o Hitler, tiene entre ceja y ceja el Lebensraun eslavo, y se pasa por la piedra al que no le guste.


----------



## BogadeAriete (24 Ene 2022)

Boker dijo:


> *Esto...
> 
> .... es sencillamente sublime*



En eso si, en efecto*, PUTO AMO*


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Ene 2022)

pepero200 dijo:


> Buena cortina de humo todo este tinglao que han montado de nuevo



Parece que quieren ir desmantelando el CORONATIMO y han de darle entretenimiento al populacho...


----------



## Fauna iberica (24 Ene 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> El sr. de Prada no se ha leido parte de la historia de amor Ukraina-Rusa....
> 
> Holodomor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Ejército Insurgente Ucraniano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



El holodomor, otra patraña, y mentira propagada por los mass- mierda de occidente.


----------



## Sputnik (24 Ene 2022)

Espero que en ambas trincheras los combatientes lleven bien puestas sus FFP2, no sea que empiecen a cargar los muertos al COVID


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (24 Ene 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Es un artículo de suscriptores, no me deja leerlo.





Karma police dijo:


> @Ulisses los mismo tienes acceso a este artículo también y lo puedes poner en el foro. gracias por adelantado











Chernóbil y el comunismo: el testimonio de una polaca que vivía a 550 Km de la central







www.outono.net






Por eso mismo el artículo de J. de Prada es ridículo.


----------



## PIA (24 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> fraudillo lo que tiene que hacer es reclamarle a putin el horo de moscu ... ¡otia!



Comienza al menos con tus propios compatriotas que hasta el barco ya llegó con falta. A ver si recuperas, además de tenerlo más a mano.


----------



## PIA (24 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Despues de 40 años de mamar rabo frances y anglosajon, en el momento en el que la demografia de US esta apanchitandose y el eje franco-aleman es basura moronegra... nosotros nos hacemos socios de rusos y chinos para potenciar la hispanidad. Claro que sí
> 
> España lo que tiene que hacer es pasar a cuchillo metaforica o de la otra forma a todos los socialistas anti-españoles. Y a partir de ahi dejas de ser la prostituta usada por todos, para hacer lo que hacen los paises idependientes: Velar por sus intereses y llegar a los acuerdos que te beneficien a ti...con cualquiera. Sea US, sea Marruecos, sea Japon o sea Cuba. Eso es _realpolitik_ y no lo de poner tanques apuntando kyiev para que no te pongan tanques apuntando moscu.



Por fin alguien con sesos. Así se habla. Están aquí ya escogiendo nuevo amo. Qué si rusos que sí usanos. España debe ser SOBERANA, sobre todo.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Por fin alguien con sesos. Así se habla. Están aquí ya escogiendo nuevo amo. Qué si rusos que sí usanos. España debe ser SOBERANA, sobre todo.



creo que deberíamos hacer una pequeña lista de los que en este foro así pensamos y estamos hartos de tanta propaganda pro un bando y pro el otro, despreciando a España como sujeto nacional para el que queremos una POLÍTICA EXTERIOR PROPIA y dejar de ser perros falderos.

está claro que esto no va a suceder de la noche a la mañana pero se puede lograr


----------



## Doctor Johnson (24 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> la diferencia es que a dia de hoy, rusia es o parece serlo menos malo que la union europeda, que nos lleva al desastre con cara de buenismo y tolerancia repletas de idiocia supina.



Predator puede parecer más simpático que Alien, pero el artículo de De Prada cae en el simplismo de "_el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo_".

Además de la ignorancia total y absoluta sobre la historia del Este de Europa.

Lo que está diciendo De Prada es el equivalente a afirmar que Rumanía tiene su origen histórico en la romanización de la Dacia (de ahí su nombre) y su cuna histórica en Roma. Por eso Rumanía tiene derecho a anexionarse a Italia, porque en esa país se encuentra su cuna histórica, la ciudad de Roma. Y de paso, si quiere, también a España, Francia, Italia y a otros países que comparten un origen en el Imperio Romano.

Y lo de comparar a Ucrania con Cataluña es particularmente absurdo.

Para que Ucrania y Cataluña fueran algo comparables deberían cumplirse estas condiciones:

- "España" (es decir, Castilla o todo el territorio español menos Cataluña) tendría que haber implantado en Cataluña un régimen de esclavitud (servidumbre) previamente inexistente.

- "España" debería haber prohibido durante siglos en Cataluña la publicación de libros en catalán.

- Las autoridades franquistas "españolas" deberían, después de la guerra civil, enviado la mayor parte de la producción agrícola de Cataluña a "España", provocando en Cataluña una hambruna en la que morirían medio millón de catalanes.

- Las autoridades "españolas" postfranquistas deberían haber ocultado un accidente en la central nuclear de Vandellós y animado pocos días después a toda la población a participar en el desfile del Día de la Constitución en Barcelona, coincidiendo con el pico de radioactividad.


----------



## Wamba (24 Ene 2022)

Se ha vacunado De Prada?


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (24 Ene 2022)

Es triste pero ahora Rusia conserva mas valores tradicionales europeos que la propia Europa.


----------



## BGA (24 Ene 2022)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Predator puede parecer más simpático que Alien, pero el artículo de De Prada cae en el simplismo de "_el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo_".
> 
> Además de la ignorancia total y absoluta sobre la historia del Este de Europa.
> 
> ...



El ejemplo Cataluña-Ucrania no necesita de tantos ingredientes según he interpretado yo las palabras de De Prada. El "hecho" que compara es si dada una futura independencia de Cataluña, cómo interpretarían los españoles que más pronto que tarde se alíe con algún tradicional enemigo, por ejemplo con Marruecos, o con China permitiéndola colocar en su territorio una base naval mediterránea. De hecho esa última amenaza corrió por las RRSS en 2017. No hace falta apelar a comparaciones históricas cuando existe voluntad cierta sobre hechos consolidados. Si una base china es imposible en una Cataluña independiente -que no soberana, como la propia España- no sería por decisión de los catalanes que verían en ello más que un beneficio propio un escarnio contra España, sino porque la OTAN no lo permitiría.


----------



## kozioł (24 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Y dale con la burra.
> 
> Cual es el problema ahora mismo del anglosionismo? Que el keynesianismo de mierda esta en modo GAME OVER.
> Como soluciona el anlgosionismo su propia autodestruccion economica? Con economias de GUERRA.
> ...



Gracias! Yo no lo podría haber dicho más claro. Estoy alucinando al leer a gente como De Prada o los foreros @BGA o @Treefrog , que siempre hablan con tanto sentido común e inteligencia en otras cosas. Cómo la estáis cagando.

Vuestro razonamiento es tan suicida como lo dice @FROM HELL o cualquiera de los NPCs, de los progres más progres. Putin no va a traer nada bueno. Sólo destrucción.

Que haya una camarilla de corruptos en Washington no quita que en Europa hayamos disfrutado de paz desde hace 77 años. Pero la muerte sigue viniendo a nosotros del Este. Lo mismo que vino en la Guerra Civil del mismo sitio, desde donde nos robaron y fomentaron la división entre nosotros.

Es lo mismo que piensan los ucranianos al recordar el Holodomor, con 5 millones de muertos por hambre. O como hace 12 años en el infausto Smolensk, donde un avión con 90 mandatarios polacos fue "accidentalmente" estrellado, y la investigación del "accidente" monopolizada por el Líder Putin. Aquí tenéis una serie de posts para enteraros:






*Tema mítico* : - [Vídeos ÚLTIMA HORA] 12.000 MILITARES POLACOS defienden la frontera frente a MILES de ilegales + LLEGAN MÁS + SUBE LA TENSIÓN


Dejando de lado que yo no veo a nadie matando a nadie, cosa que podríamos atribuir a mi mala vista o a mi poca imaginación, resulta que alguien filma los asesinatos y los asesinos le dejan libre. Esto que dices no se sostiene. Menudo odio le calzáis a Rusia, y mira que siendo yo pro Putin, en...




www.burbuja.info





Los sucesivos gobiernos rusos -soviéticos o no- se han ganado las antipatías a pulso. Sólo han traído muerte y esclavitud.
Pero tienen la piel muy fina cuando "les miran mal".




ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> Por eso está contestación a un artículo del gordo sobre Chernobyl es demoledora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este es un tema que conozco bien. Lo mismo que esa chica lo vivió mi mujer. En la zona limítrofe con Ucrania hay decenas de casos de gente que conozco con problemas en la tiroides. Mi mujera también recuerda bien lo del yodo.


Lo dicho, Rusia sólo exporta muerte... y gas para chantajear.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (24 Ene 2022)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Predator puede parecer más simpático que Alien, pero el artículo de De Prada cae en el simplismo de "_el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo_".
> 
> Además de la ignorancia total y absoluta sobre la historia del Este de Europa.
> 
> ...



Esta bien argumentado, y en cierta manera el articulo de De Prada es algo simplista, pero en tan pocas líneas no se puede narrar una historia. A lo que tu culpas a Rusia, mas bien la URSS deberías de culparlo a un regimen político que actúa así: en Rusia, Cuba, China, Corea del Norte, Rumania..... y allí donde se imponga, no es justo culpar a Rusia, porque Rusia ha sido muchas cosas a lo largo de la historia, no solo comunismo. Tampoco hay que olvidar la cantidad de prorusos que hay en Ucrania, no tantos como en Crimea

No veo en que parte dice o insinúa De Prada, "que el enemigo de nuestro enemigo es nuestro amigo". Simplemente denuncia el afán de USA de tocarle los cojones a Rusia, y el derecho a este de poner los cojones encima de la mesa. Asi de simple.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ene 2022)

Tras el intento de golpe de Estado en la Unión Soviética, el 24 de agosto de 1991, el parlamento ucraniano aprobó el Acta de Declaración de Independencia de Ucrania. 

En diciembre, tuvo lugar el referéndum de independencia, *cuyo resultado fue una sorpresa*, ya que la mayoría de las óblasts votaron a favor de la independencia. El 52 % de la población de Crimea, que había sido un territorio de Rusia desde 1783, votó por la independencia. Más del 80 % de la población del este de Ucrania votó a favor de la independencia, 9 de cada 10 ciudadanos de la RSS de Ucrania votó a favor de la independencia. La independencia de Ucrania de la Unión Soviética fue reconocida casi de inmediato por la comunidad internacional. Fue la primera vez en el siglo xx que la independencia de Ucrania se había intentado sin ninguna intervención extranjera o guerra civil

*STALIN no era ruso, era georgiano y tenía un fuerte acento extranjero al hablar ruso. *


En Georgia se hablan varias lenguas de diferentes grupos lingüísticos. El georgiano, idioma oficial en todo el país, es la lengua materna predominante en todo el territorio. Según una encuesta realizada sería la lengua materna de más del 80% de la población, hablado por unos cuatro millones de georgianos, y otros dos millones de personas en el extranjero (principalmente Turquía y Rusia, con comunidades más pequeñas en Azerbaiyán, etc.).


Iósif Stalin nació el 18 de diciembre de 1878 en Gori, Gobernación de Tiflis del Imperio ruso (Georgia en la actualidad). Su padre, Vissarión Dzhugashvili (_Besó_), trabajaba de zapatero, y posteriormente en una fábrica de zapatos, y su madre, Yekaterina Gueladze (_Keke_), era sirvienta, siendo ambos de familias de siervos georgianos. 


( ....) como resultado de los rápidos cambios económicos, sociales y políticos de la época estalinista, millones de personas fueron enviadas a campos de trabajo del Gulag como castigo, y millones fueron deportadas y exiliadas a zonas remotas de la Unión Soviética. La agitación inicial en el sector agrícola interrumpió la producción de alimentos en la década de 1930 y contribuyó a la catastrófica hambruna soviética de 1932-1933. En 1937, una campaña contra supuestos enemigos de su gobierno culminó en la Gran Purga, un período de represión masiva en el que cientos de miles de personas fueron ejecutadas, e incluso fueron condenados líderes del Ejército Rojo acusados de participar en complóts para derrocar el gobierno soviético.

En agosto de 1939, tras el fracaso para establecer una alianza anglo-franco-soviética, la Unión Soviética de Stalin firmó un pacto de no agresión con la Alemania nazi que dividió sus esferas de influencia en Europa Oriental. Este pacto permitió que la Unión Soviética recuperase algunos de los antiguos territorios del Imperio ruso con la invasión soviética de Polonia de 1939, la guerra de Invierno en Finlandia, la ocupación de las Repúblicas bálticas, y la ocupación soviética de Besarabia y el norte de Bucovina durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Pero después de que Alemania violara el pacto al invadir la Unión Soviética con la Operación Barbarroja en 1941, se abrió un Frente Oriental y la Unión Soviética se unió a los Aliados. A pesar de grandes pérdidas humanas y territoriales en el período inicial de la guerra, la Unión Soviética logró detener el avance del Eje en la batalla de Moscú y la batalla de Stalingrado. Finalmente, el Ejército Rojo avanzó a través de Europa en 1944-45 y capturó la capital del Tercer Reich tras la batalla de Berlín en mayo de 1945. Habiendo jugado el papel decisivo en la victoria aliada,1314 la Unión Soviética surgió como una superpotencia reconocida después de la guerra.












Stalin, la máxima atracción turística de su ciudad natal (Published 2019)


En Gori, Georgia, existe un museo dedicado al líder soviético, en el cual se exhibe la admiración por un niño pobre que llegó a lo más alto de la jerarquía del poder; sin embargo, el recorrido no menciona las ejecuciones cometidas en la década de los treinta ni sus abusos en el poder.




www.nytimes.com













Georgia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> de Prada, tú que eres como mínimo lector del foro, quizás firma... qué carajo haces tú, como un pro rusqui cualquiera, defendiendo el honor/punto de vista/intereses de Rusia?
> 
> te medio salva en este asunto que sí eres de los que defienden Espanna por encima de cualquier otra potencia... pero es que no, que no procede.
> 
> ...



Defender a España debe consistir en enviar una fragata con el nombre de Blas de Lezo a defender los intereses de los piratas que enarbolan con chulería su estandarte en Gibraltar verdad trainel¿


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

Hay que preguntar menos tonterias 

[/QUOTE]


capitán almeida dijo:


> Defender a España debe consistir en enviar una fragata con el nombre de Blas de Lezo a defender los intereses de los piratas que enarbolan con chulería su estandarte en Gibraltar verdad trainel¿


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Hay que preguntar menos tonterias



[/QUOTE]
Hay que dejar de escribir al dictado, Efialtes.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

Pues aplícate el cuento

Hay que dejar de escribir al dictado, Efialtes.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues aplícate el cuento
> 
> 
> Hay que dejar de escribir al dictado, Efialtes.



[/QUOTE]
Cuando tu sepas contra quien combatió Blas de Lezo a lo mejor aprendías el lenguaje cervantino


----------



## BGA (24 Ene 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Gracias! Yo no lo podría haber dicho más claro. Estoy alucinando al leer a gente como De Prada o los foreros @BGA o @Treefrog , que siempre hablan con tanto sentido común e inteligencia en otras cosas. Cómo la estáis cagando.
> 
> Vuestro razonamiento es tan suicida como lo dice @FROM HELL o cualquiera de los NPCs, de los progres más progres. Putin no va a traer nada bueno. Sólo destrucción.
> 
> ...



Yo todavía no estoy en guerra y trato de comprender a las partes en conflicto antes de que las circunstancias me obliguen a tomar partido o me silencien. Entre tanto procuro tener en cuenta el mayor número de variables posibles según mi interés y talento. Dicho esto, no me caso con nadie y por eso le digo yo a usted que la caga cuando nos pone de frente la peor imagen de Rusia frente a ninguna de la parte contraria. ¿Puede España emprender una aventura soberanista que suponga un conflicto de intereses en el actual orden internacional? Podría si se pone la manta en la cabeza o se vuelve loca. Esas cosas no se anuncian ni se dictan desde las RRSS. Sanciones, bloqueos, amagos o violencia independentista a superior nivel, presiones vía deuda, amenazas veladas desde países satélite a islas y ciudades de soberanía.... Es decir, no somos soberanos pero se nos olvida cuando los flautistas de Hamelin cantas sus sonatas de libertad en favor de los pobres países que nunca son el nuestro. Hay un cierto tufo progre en ese modo de transladar las mayores empatías cuanto más lejos.

Ahora puede volver a insistir que me ha comido el coco putinista la cabeza y todo eso. Alinearse de manera tan contundente con uno de los bandos en este momento es hacerle un flaco favor a la verdad. Tiempos vendrán que nos obliguen a todos a parecer tumbas.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

Qué sabrás tú... 

Cuando tu sepas contra quien combatió Blas de Lezo a lo mejor aprendías el lenguaje cervantino
[/QUOTE]


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Qué sabrás tú...
> 
> 
> Cuando tu sepas contra quien combatió Blas de Lezo a lo mejor aprendías el lenguaje cervantino



[/QUOTE]
Más que tú seguro rata albionera


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

Descáetalo, extranjerófilo! 

Más que tú seguro rata albionera
[/QUOTE]


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Descáetalo, extranjerófilo!
> 
> 
> Más que tú seguro rata albionera



[/QUOTE]
A pastar vendepatrias snob


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

Al ignore, rusqui

A pastar vendepatrias snob
[/QUOTE]


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Ene 2022)

Sí sí, ignora ignora mazagranjas diletante


----------



## alas97 (24 Ene 2022)

Si algo bueno tiene esta "crysis Electronic Art" es que están saliendo los que cobran nómina del kremlin. lo único malo, es que nadie puede escapar del estroncio y del polonio.


----------



## Verita Serum (24 Ene 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> _D. Juan Manuel: Gracias de nuevo. Permítame usted que comparta el artículo de uno de los últimos hombres libres en uno de los últimos foros sin censura de este estercolero moral que es Occidente._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La tercera Roma fue Toledo y después Madrid. La cuarta Dios dirá. Por lo demás bastante de acuerdo.


----------



## Decipher (24 Ene 2022)

Rusia es Moscovia, que no es lo mismo que Kiev. Por mucho que los moscovitas se hayan llamado rusos para despistar. Por lo demás tiene razón. Y se le olvida que todo esto viene de un golpe de estado en Ucrania, que estuvo bien dado y fue un golpe de estado democrático porque patata.


----------



## Treefrog (24 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Esta bien argumentado, y en cierta manera el articulo de De Prada es algo simplista, pero en tan pocas líneas no se puede narrar una historia. A lo que tu culpas a Rusia, mas bien la URSS deberías de culparlo a un regimen político que actúa así: en Rusia, Cuba, China, Corea del Norte, Rumania..... y allí donde se imponga, no es justo culpar a Rusia, porque Rusia ha sido muchas cosas a lo largo de la historia, no solo comunismo. Tampoco hay que olvidar la cantidad de prorusos que hay en Ucrania, no tantos como en Crimea
> 
> No veo en que parte dice o insinúa De Prada, "que el enemigo de nuestro enemigo es nuestro amigo". Simplemente denuncia el afán de USA de tocarle los cojones a Rusia, y el derecho a este de poner los cojones encima de la mesa. Asi de simple.



Coincido, lo que leo de lo que escribió Don Juan Manuel es la advertencia del juego perverso en el que nos está metiendo a todos el desgobierno criminal de los USA.
Rusia tiene una historia, que puede ser mala o malísima, yo sin embargo, si vamos a hablar de historias tristes del pasado remoto, prefiero pensar en las basuras asesinas que causaron la Guerra de Cuba y Filipinas. Y eso no quiere decir que España no tenga que mirar por su presente y defender sus intereses comerciando y dialogando con todo el mundo, desde China a USA pasando por India y Rusia.

Pero más allá de los divagues respecto a un pasado que no podemos cambiar, la ampliación de la OTAN a las mismas puertas de San Petersburgo es una tocada de cojones a Rusia que sólo puede terminar mal. Es una provocación a una potencia nuclear. Injustificable desde el punto de vista de cualquier persona sensata. Una Ucrania neutral y con tratados de libre comercio con todos los bloques hubiese sido una solución razonable.

Recomiendo escuchar el podcast de Fernando Díaz Villanueva:


Como siempre "follow the money" : hay que preguntarse cuál es el país que vive de exportar inflación a través de su impresora, el que ve peligrar su posición dominante y el que estaría dispuesto a incendiar el mundo para no entregar la llave del chiringuito.


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> El ejemplo Cataluña-Ucrania no necesita de tantos ingredientes según he interpretado yo las palabras de De Prada. El "hecho" que compara es si dada una futura independencia de Cataluña, cómo interpretarían los españoles que más pronto que tarde se alíe con algún tradicional enemigo, por ejemplo con Marruecos, o con China permitiéndola colocar en su territorio una base naval mediterránea. De hecho esa última amenaza corrió por las RRSS en 2017. No hace falta apelar a comparaciones históricas cuando existe voluntad cierta sobre hechos consolidados. Si una base china es imposible en una Cataluña independiente -que no soberana, como la propia España- no sería por decisión de los catalanes que verían en ello más que un beneficio propio un escarnio contra España, sino porque la OTAN no lo permitiría.



China es un tradicional enemigo de Espanya, apaga y vamonos.

El enemigo tradicional de Espanya es EEUU y ya nos comimos sus bases. Espanya hoy por hoy es territorio ocupado, pais vencido, lameculos de los que desde el siglo XVI han estado puteandonos, es decir de anglosion.


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Ene 2022)

El senyor De Prada ha puesto los puntos sobre las ies, como siempre.

Se echa de menos que colabore en medios no mayoritarios, o que monte algo por su cuenta. Un podcast de o con De Prada seria la hostia.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> La tercera Roma fue Toledo y después Madrid. La cuarta Dios dirá. Por lo demás bastante de acuerdo.



Una futura coalición de la turcochinada y la morisma es la Magog de lss profecías. 

Qué coño tercera Roma va a ser el Moscú de la gran mezquita..


----------



## tixel (24 Ene 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Volver a recordar de nuevo que los españoles mandamos un ejercito-la División azul- para matar rusos que estaban defendiendo su pais ayudando. a los invasores.
> 
> Les debemos una disculpa histórica.



Ninguna disculpa. Si no fuesen comunistas no hubiéramos ido allí. Como lo fueron, se siente.


----------



## BGA (24 Ene 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Coincido, lo que leo de lo que escribió Don Juan Manuel es la advertencia del juego perverso en el que nos está metiendo a todos el desgobierno criminal de los USA.
> Rusia tiene una historia, que puede ser mala o malísima, yo sin embargo, si vamos a hablar de historias tristes del pasado remoto, prefiero pensar en las basuras asesinas que causaron la Guerra de Cuba y Filipinas. Y eso no quiere decir que España no tenga que mirar por su presente y defender sus intereses comerciando y dialogando con todo el mundo, desde China a USA pasando por India y Rusia.
> 
> Pero más allá de los divagues respecto a un pasado que no podemos cambiar, la ampliación de la OTAN a las mismas puertas de San Petersburgo es una tocada de cojones a Rusia que sólo puede terminar mal. Es una provocación a una potencia nuclear. Injustificable desde el punto de vista de cualquier persona sensata. Una Ucrania neutral y con tratados de libre comercio con todos los bloques hubiese sido una solución razonable.
> ...



La cuestión es si los intereses de Moscú no pasan por tener a Ucrania como un patio trasero. Hay quien afirma que sí, que esa es su intención y que no va a renunciar a ella en ningún momento. Tenemos entonces dos figuras: la occidental que pretende que todos los países soberanos lo son para decidir sobre quiénes son preferentes de cara a constituir alianzas y la rusa que dice que semejante cosa le toca los cohones. Occidente se respalda moralmente en la "libertad de los pueblos de elegir su futuro" y sostiene su postura intentando hacernos ver que Rusia, ese país comunista, no lo quiere de ninguna manera. Rusia dice que no va a tolerar bases militares a escasos kilómetros de Moscú sin hacer mención ninguna sobre si en realidad lo que le molesta es perder su ascendente sobre Ucrania. 

Los unos mienten porque la soberanía es un argumento que solo es válido en la práctica para países que todavía no han sido desposados con la "alianza". Es como las ofertas que hacen para captar clientes las compañías de telecomunicaciones: el cliente fijo "puede entender" esa maniobra que privilegia a los nuevos en vez de privilegiar a los fieles... Desde 2001 las guerras y revoluciones en favor de la "democracia" tienen un agente principal y ese no es Rusia. 

Rusia miente si da a entender que no está dispuesta a que los malos occidentales le pongan bases militares a la puerta de casa obviando el hecho de que su mangoneo en Ucrania lo entiende como un derecho adquirido que nadie debería poner en duda.

La lucha por la libertad en nombre de la soberanía de los países que todavía no han sido atrapados por "el campo" de la Alianza vs la legítima defensa rusa que esconde su intención de conseguir de Ucrania una sumisión verdadera y duradera.

Si me da a elegir entre la sinceridad de los mentores de la soberanía de los países, cuando recuerdo que no tenemos nuestra "nuke" porque a juicio useño somos soberanos pero no tanto... y la sinceridad rusa sobre su interés defensivo, pues no se con cual quedarme. Francamente. Sin embargo quizás, solo quizás, la parte más agobiada a día de hoy sea precisamente Rusia lo que vendría a decir que su margen de negociación es más estrecho, lo que vendría a decir que el margen de negociación de la OTAN es más amplio. Por lo tanto cuidadín con nuestras adhesiones y compromisos porque en última instancia no seremos los primeros en enterarnos de presumibles acuerdos que nos dejen con el culo al aire, como siempre que hemos sido decentes pensando que la decencia cotiza en bolsa.

En asuntos "adultos" la voluntad popular no cuenta porque es muy fácil dirigirla en un sentido o en el contrario. Nuestras opiniones -la mía por ejemplo- son correas de transmisión que transportan gratis ideas sobre las que en la mayoría de las ocasiones no ejercemos ninguna autocrítica. Con que suenen bien y razonables nos basta la mayoría de las veces. Contar hasta diez intentando pasarlas por el filtro de nuestros intereses personales y nacionales, nos parece poco noble, indigno de personas de palabra y con palabra. Ahí fuera son todos lobos que mienten más que hablan y no deberíamos castigar el remanente de nobleza que aún nos quede defendiendo acríticamente a nadie. Pero las cosas no son tan sencillas como caer en la cuenta. Hay que maniobrar con astucia y una de las mejores maneras de empezar ese camino sería, tal vez, no caer en la batalla campal de intereses cuya naturaleza está en contra de los nuestros, o lo que es más difícil de entender y aceptar: que no tengamos más intereses que los que nos dictan nuestros dueños.


----------



## BGA (24 Ene 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> China es un tradicional enemigo de Espanya, apaga y vamonos.
> 
> El enemigo tradicional de Espanya es EEUU y ya nos comimos sus bases. Espanya hoy por hoy es territorio ocupado, pais vencido, lameculos de los que desde el siglo XVI han estado puteandonos, es decir de anglosion.



Se ha comido una coma. Lea más templado y verá su error.


----------



## Alex Cosma (24 Ene 2022)

Todos defendiendo a un ESTADO o a otro.... por tanto, todos defendiendo al enemigo eterno del PUEBLO.

Vais bien, vais bien, seguid así y veréis dónde y cómo termináis todos, los hispanistas y los rusófilos (y resto de estatófilos hiperdependientes de las minorías poderhabientes).


----------



## Treefrog (24 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> La cuestión es si los intereses de Moscú no pasan por tener a Ucrania como un patio trasero. Hay quien afirma que sí, que esa es su intención y que no va a renunciar a ella en ningún momento. Tenemos entonces dos figuras: la occidental que pretende que todos los países soberanos lo son para decidir sobre quiénes son preferentes de cara a constituir alianzas y la rusa que dice que semejante cosa le toca los cohones. Occidente se respalda moralmente en la "libertad de los pueblos de elegir su futuro" y sostiene su postura intentando hacernos ver que Rusia, ese país comunista, no lo quiere de ninguna manera. Rusia dice que no va a tolerar bases militares a escasos kilómetros de Moscú sin hacer mención ninguna sobre si en realidad lo que le molesta es perder su ascendente sobre Ucrania.
> 
> Los unos mienten porque la soberanía es un argumento que solo es válido en la práctica para países que todavía no han sido desposados con la "alianza". Es como las ofertas que hacen para captar clientes las compañías de telecomunicaciones: el cliente fijo "puede entender" esa maniobra que privilegia a los nuevos en vez de privilegiar a los fieles... Desde 2001 las guerras y revoluciones en favor de la "democracia" tienen un agente principal y ese no es Rusia.
> 
> ...



Brillante post.
Personalmente entre los dos bloques en pugna, tampoco sabría con cual quedarme... Como dicen aqui en Alemania, es elegir entre la peste y el cólera.


----------



## Alex Cosma (24 Ene 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Brillante post.
> Personalmente entre los dos bloques en pugna, tampoco sabría con cual quedarme... Como dicen aqui en Alemania, es elegir entre la peste y el cólera.



Cualquier cosa menos elegir la LIBERTAD, individual y colectiva.
El caso es elegir a alguien para que nos gobierne y jamás asumir la responsabilidad de autogobernarnos (pensamiento que en el caso del urbanita derechohabiente bienestarizado roza la demencia).


----------



## Doctor Johnson (24 Ene 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> La tercera Roma fue Toledo y después Madrid. La cuarta Dios dirá. Por lo demás bastante de acuerdo.



Si Juan Manuel de Prada, que es católico, cree la gilipollez de Moscú como _*Tercera Roma*_, debería ir corriendo a una iglesia ortodoxa rusa para enterarse de que hay que hacer para pasarse allí.

La leyenda de la Tercera Roma es una pieza de propaganda que combina los elementos típicos de la jerarquía ortodoxa rusa: adulación al poder y nacionalismo.

Explico esta leyenda y después su origen: Según sus partidarios Moscú habría tomado el testigo como centro de la fe, después de que las dos Romas anteriores cayeran. Bizancio, la Roma de oriente, fue tomada al asalto por los turcos en 1453. La Roma primigénea, sede del Papado, cayó en cambio no por una invasión militar, sino por la _herejía_: el cisma que separa a la Iglesia entre Occidente y Oriente: la Iglesia _Católica _(universal) frente a la Iglesia que se define como _Ortodoxa _(en posesión de la verdadera doctrina).

¿Y cómo llegó Moscú a tan excelso puesto? A los ucranianos les gusta recordar que cuando Kyiv en la Edad Media tenía iglesias de piedra decoradas con maravillosos mosaicos al estilo bizantino y una de las mayores bibliotecas de Europa, Moscú apenas era un conjunto de cabañas, con su montón de estiercol adjunto, rodeadas por una empalizada.

Los orígenes fueron modestos. Moscú era unicamente el centro de uno de los "principados" eslavos que surgieron de la *Rus de Kiev*. La Rus de Kiev fue un estado de origen vikingo (varego), que apareció sobre el siglo IX. Los vikingos querían poner orden en esa zona para asegurar la ruta comercial que iba del Báltico al Mar Negro, con destino final en Constantinopla. Ese estado se fue "eslavizando", la población eslava fue fusionándose con su clase dirigente. Las reglas hereditarias determinaron que el territorio de la Rus se fuera diviendo en distintos principados, que, según fue colapsando el estado con sede en Kyiv (Kiev) por las invasiones de oriente (pechenegos y otros), fueron rompiendo sus vínculos, de forma definitiva con el colapso provocado por la invasión mongola.

Moscú, o *Moscovia*, a mediados del siglo XIII, cuando irrumpieron los mongoles en esa parte del mundo, era uno de esos principados. Ni el mayor, ni el más poderoso, ni el más antiguo, ni el más próspero, ni el más poblado. 

¿Cómo alcanzó Moscovia la supremacia? De una forma no demasiado gloriosa: siendo los que mejor se arrastraban y lamían las botas a sus amos mongoles. Los mongoles demandaban tributo a los principados eslavos, alguien tenía que ocuparse de centralizar la tediosa tarea de recogerlo y llevarlo al campamento que era la corte del Gran Jan. [_Денги (djengui), dinero en el idioma ruso, es una palabra de origen mongol_]. Era un tarea muy lucrativa: 4 monedas para el Gran Jan, 1 para mí, 4 monedas para el Gran Jan, 1 para mí....

De ese modo los duques de Moscovia se hicieron muy ricos. Cuando vieron que sus amos mongoles estaban en horas bajas hicieron lo mismo que muchos subordinados en una estructura mafiosa: aprovecharse de la debilidad para tomar el control de los negocios. Con los mongoles fuera de escena, aprovecharon todo lo que habían aprendido como sus lacayos para someter al resto de los principados eslavos.

Una vez alcanzado el poder, Moscovia necesitaba_ limpiar_ sus orígenes. Por un lado, con la caída de Constatinopla y la mayor de los territorios de religión ortodoxa bajo control otomano, era barato hacerse con el título de _defensor de la ortodoxia_, no había muchos candidatos alternativos. Se trajeron a una princesa bizantina, que incluía un trono de marfil en su dote, la casaron con un Duque y oficializaron el relevo: Moscú era ahora la *nueva Bizancio.*

Por otro lado, había que buscarse un pasado más glorioso. Hubo un cambio de nombre:* Moscovía se transformó en Rusia*. De ese modo se apropiaba del antiguo nombre de la Rus de Kiev. Eso le convenía por dos motivos: por un lado, unía su pasado al de un estado eslavo que alcanzó un alto nivel de desarrollo cultural y político, una_ edad de oro_ anterior a la invasión mongola. Por el otro lado, servía de justificación histórica para la expansión territorial del imperio moscovita: *como sucesor de la Rus de Kiev, Moscovia tenía derecho a reclamar todas las tierras que habían formado parte de este estado.
*
Esta estrategia fue un éxito. 500 años después, tontos útiles occidentales siguen repitiendo la propaganda moscovita.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (24 Ene 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Volver a recordar de nuevo que los españoles mandamos un ejercito-la División azul- para matar rusos que estaban defendiendo su pais ayudando. a los invasores.
> 
> Les debemos una disculpa histórica.



Se te olvida el pequeño detalle de que previamente Pepe Stalin había enviado sus tanques a la guerra civil para convertir España en una república soviética.

Aquí los derrotamos nosotros y allí nos ganaron ellos.

Pero todo aquello fue en la lucha contra el capital judeo marxista.

En cualquier caso, pelillos a la mar.

Los rusos y los españoles somos hermanos de sangre, porque ambos pueblos nacimos de la lucha por la supervivencia contra el Islam.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZUUM (24 Ene 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Apología del gordo
> 
> 
> Basta observar la obsesión que hombres y mujeres muestran por mantener la línea para confirmar que la tan cacareada 'igualdad de sexos', lejos de 'liberar' a la mujer, ha igualado a hombres y mujere
> ...






A ver si va a ser verdad que Putin está financiando la extrema derecha europea.


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Se ha comido una coma. Lea más templado y verá su error.



Tu te has comido toda la propaganda capisto-sionista y no digo na, Lee con calma y veras tu error.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Ene 2022)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Por otro lado, había que buscarse un pasado más glorioso. Hubo un cambio de nombre:* Moscovía se transformó en Rusia*. De ese modo se apropiaba del antiguo nombre de la Rus de Kiev. Eso le convenía por dos motivos: por un lado, unía su pasado al de un estado eslavo que alcanzó un alto nivel de desarrollo cultural y político, una_ edad de oro_ anterior a la invasión mongola. Por el otro lado, servía de justificación histórica para la expansión territorial del imperio moscovita: *como sucesor de la Rus de Kiev, Moscovia tenía derecho a reclamar todas las tierras que habían formado parte de este estado.*



La gente que vivía en el principado de Moscovia tambien eran eslavos, una parte de ellos descendientes de refugiados de la Rus de Kiev que huyeron hacia el norte en gran número tras la invasión de los mongoles, o sea, insinuar como hace , que la Rus de Kiev era un estado eslavo y el principado de Moscovia no lo era es pura invención...

Y el Principado de Moscovia se convirtió en Rusia en 1478 con Iván III, mucho despues de las invasiones mongólicas y sólo despues de someter a otros estados rusos y por tanto tenían todo el derecho a reivindicar la herencia política de la Rus de Kiev ¿porqué no si eran tamben eslavos?.....y es cierto que Moscovia se consolidó por ser un estado colaboracionista y recaudador de impuestos para la Horda de Oro, pero también encabezó la resistencia eslava contra ellos cuando consolidó su poder.

La verdad es que su post me parece uno de los ejemplos mas exagerados de anacronismo histórico que he leído en éstos foros,..... leyendole parece que según ustec el malvado Putin era duque de la horrible dictadura de Moscovia en el siglo XIV y oprimía a los pobres ucranianos (que no existían) junto a sus amigotes mongoles


----------



## Fiallo (25 Ene 2022)

Otro imbécil de la derecha nacionalputinista. Mientras Putin y su despotismo oriental batukhanero sigan en el poder, jamás debería haber una especie de unión con la Europa Occidental.


----------



## Fiallo (25 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Es triste pero ahora Rusia conserva mas valores tradicionales europeos que la propia Europa.



Valores tradicionales.


----------



## Fiallo (25 Ene 2022)

La derecha chavistoide putinista debe ser erradicada de Occidente y sus líderes desterrados a Haití.


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Ene 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> La derecha chavistoide putinista debe ser erradicada de Occidente y sus líderes desterrados a Haití.



Y que clase de derecha eres tu? atlantista chupona o como te defines?


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Ene 2022)

Tú, en cambio, emocionalmente vinculado... hasta que seas enculado por la sinada. 






Don Meliton dijo:


> Tu te has comido toda la propaganda capisto-sionista y no digo na, Lee con calma y veras tu error.


----------



## chemarin (25 Ene 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La gente que vivía en el principado de Moscovia tambien eran eslavos, una parte de ellos descendientes de refugiados de la Rus de Kiev que huyeron hacia el norte en gran número tras la invasión de los mongoles, o sea, insinuar como hace , que la Rus de Kiev era un estado eslavo y el principado de Moscovia no lo era es pura invención...
> 
> Y el Principado de Moscovia se convirtió en Rusia en 1478 con Iván III, mucho despues de las invasiones mongólicas y sólo despues de someter a otros estados rusos y por tanto tenían todo el derecho a reivindicar la herencia política de la Rus de Kiev ¿porqué no si eran tamben eslavos?.....y es cierto que Moscovia se consolidó por ser un estado colaboracionista y recaudador de impuestos para la Horda de Oro, pero también encabezó la resistencia eslava contra ellos cuando consolidó su poder.
> 
> La verdad es que su post me parece uno de los ejemplos mas exagerados de anacronismo histórico que he leído en éstos foros,..... leyendole parece que según ustec el malvado Putin era duque de la horrible dictadura de Moscovia en el siglo XIV y oprimía a los pobres ucranianos (que no existían) junto a sus amigotes mongoles



No es anacronismo es mera manipulación de un CM que probablemente trabaja para intereses hostiles a Rusia.


----------



## chemarin (25 Ene 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Gracias! Yo no lo podría haber dicho más claro. Estoy alucinando al leer a gente como De Prada o los foreros @BGA o @Treefrog , que siempre hablan con tanto sentido común e inteligencia en otras cosas. Cómo la estáis cagando.
> 
> Vuestro razonamiento es tan suicida como lo dice @FROM HELL o cualquiera de los NPCs, de los progres más progres. Putin no va a traer nada bueno. Sólo destrucción.
> 
> ...



Menuda jeta tienes, como olvidas selectivamente el papel de los EEUU en nuestra pérdida de Cuba, Filipinas y Puerto Rico, o sin ir tan lejos, el apoyo de los EEUU a Marruecos en contra de nuestros intereses. Eres un sinvergüenza.


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Tú, en cambio, emocionalmente vinculado... hasta que seas enculado por la sinada.



No esperaba esas comparaciones tan soeces viniendo de ti... En cuanto pierdes la razon recurres al insulto como cualquier hijo de vecino. Me alegro de ser el primero que te haya llevado a ese extremo.

Demuestra que aun queda un rayo de esperanza, aunque en tu labor de animador sociocultural te tengas que tragar sapos y culebras para mantener a los tradicioatlantistas dentro del redil.

Te dire una cosa, esa clase de gente no suma sino resta, solo sirven para que la tradicion sea vista como una marca blanca del imperialismo colonialista usenyo.


----------



## BigJoe (25 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Esta bien argumentado, y en cierta manera el articulo de De Prada es algo simplista, pero en tan pocas líneas no se puede narrar una historia. A lo que tu culpas a Rusia, mas bien la URSS deberías de culparlo a un regimen político que actúa así: en Rusia, Cuba, China, Corea del Norte, Rumania..... y allí donde se imponga, no es justo culpar a Rusia, porque Rusia ha sido muchas cosas a lo largo de la historia, no solo comunismo. Tampoco hay que olvidar la cantidad de prorusos que hay en Ucrania, no tantos como en Crimea
> 
> No veo en que parte dice o insinúa De Prada, "que el enemigo de nuestro enemigo es nuestro amigo". Simplemente denuncia el afán de USA de tocarle los cojones a Rusia, y el derecho a este de poner los cojones encima de la mesa. Asi de simple.



Creo que ciertos podemitas comparten un mismo error con muchos burbujos, asumir que Putin añora a la Unión Soviética, cuando yo creo que de añorar algo es la extinta rusa monárquica


----------



## Doctor Johnson (25 Ene 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La gente que vivía en el principado de Moscovia tambien eran eslavos, una parte de ellos descendientes de refugiados de la Rus de Kiev que huyeron hacia el norte en gran número tras la invasión de los mongoles, o sea, insinuar como hace , que la Rus de Kiev era un estado eslavo y el principado de Moscovia no lo era es pura invención...
> 
> Y el Principado de Moscovia se convirtió en Rusia en 1478 con Iván III, mucho despues de las invasiones mongólicas y sólo despues de someter a otros estados rusos y por tanto tenían todo el derecho a reivindicar la herencia política de la Rus de Kiev ¿porqué no si eran tamben eslavos?.....y es cierto que Moscovia se consolidó por ser un estado colaboracionista y recaudador de impuestos para la Horda de Oro, pero también encabezó la resistencia eslava contra ellos cuando consolidó su poder.
> 
> La verdad es que su post me parece uno de los ejemplos mas exagerados de anacronismo histórico que he leído en éstos foros,..... leyendole parece que según ustec el malvado Putin era duque de la horrible dictadura de Moscovia en el siglo XIV y oprimía a los pobres ucranianos (que no existían) junto a sus amigotes mongoles



No he mencionado a Putin en mi mensaje y si me he tomado la molestia de escribir ese tocho es por el desconocimiento general de la historia de Rusia y Ucrania, del que hacen muestra todos los foreros y Juan Manuel de Prada.

Y el motivo es que en el artículo De Prada menciona que Ucrania es la "cuna histórica" de Rusia y lo relaciona con la situación actual.

No he negado que Moscovia fuera una estado eslavo. Era una rama lateral del estado que tuvo su centro en Kiev, llamado Rus de Kiev. El equivalente a Rumanía [Dacia] en el Imperio Romano. Rumanía también es una nación latina y no veo a muchos políticos rumanos declarando el derecho a anexionarse Italia, por ser allí donde se encuentra su cuna histórica: Roma.

Lo que he dicho es que Moscovia no tenía mayor derecho a "secuestrar" la herencia histórica del Rus que otros estados eslavos que surgieron tras la invasión mongola. ¿Hubo refugiados del Rus de Kiev que se trasladaron a Moscú en la época de la invasión? Probablemente. Pero, a falta de un censo fiable, creo que serían mucho menos que los que fueron al Ducado de Galicia, en Ucrania occidental, por varios motivos lógicos: el Ducado de Galicia estaba más cerca, la tierra agrícola allí era mucho mejor y tenía contactos comerciales con Europa. Mejor eso que un bosque de abetos perdido en el norte de ninguna parte.

Putin no ocupó nunca el trono del Ducado de Moscovia. Fue una rata del KGB en la Alemania comunista que colaboraba con un gobierno que ametrallaba a sus ciudadanos cuando intentaban de huir del país. Eso por la época en que sus colegas en Ucrania ocultaban las consecuencias del accidente nuclear en Chornobyl y enviaban a un poeta llamado a Vasyl Stus a morir en un campo de concentración siberiano.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Ene 2022)

sobre tu vinculación nada... ¿eh?

dilo directamente, estás identificado con los intereses chinos y ya está



Don Meliton dijo:


> No esperaba esas comparaciones tan soeces viniendo de ti... En cuanto pierdes la razon recurres al insulto como cualquier hijo de vecino. Me alegro de ser el primero que te haya llevado a ese extremo.
> 
> Demuestra que aun queda un rayo de esperanza, aunque en tu labor de animador sociocultural te tengas que tragar sapos y culebras para mantener a los tradicioatlantistas dentro del redil.
> 
> Te dire una cosa, esa clase de gente no suma sino resta, solo sirven para que la tradicion sea vista como una marca blanca del imperialismo colonialista usenyo.


----------



## Franz. Liszt (25 Ene 2022)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Si Juan Manuel de Prada, que es católico, cree la gilipollez de Moscú como _*Tercera Roma*_, debería ir corriendo a una iglesia ortodoxa rusa para enterarse de que hay que hacer para pasarse allí.
> 
> La leyenda de la Tercera Roma es una pieza de propaganda que combina los elementos típicos de la jerarquía ortodoxa rusa: adulación al poder y nacionalismo.
> 
> Explico esta leyenda y después su origen: Según sus partidarios Moscú habría tomado el testigo como centro de la fe, después de que las dos Romas anteriores cayeran. Bizancio, la Roma de oriente, fue tomada al asalto por los turcos en 1453. La Roma primigénea, sede del Papado, cayó en cambio no por una invasión militar, sino por la _herejía_: el cisma que separa a la Iglesia entre Occidente y Oriente: la Iglesia _Católica _(universal) frente a la Iglesia que se define como _Ortodoxa _(en posesión de la verdadera doctrina).



Mirate un mapa de 1470. Me dices en que situacion se encuentra Moscu, y en cual se encuentra Kiev. Si Constantinopla era la segunda Roma, algo logico, y los rusos eran ortodoxos, y Kiev estaba en manos de Polonia, dime donde iba a estar sino la Tercera Roma.



Doctor Johnson dijo:


> ¿Y cómo llegó Moscú a tan excelso puesto? A los ucranianos les gusta recordar que cuando Kyiv en la Edad Media tenía iglesias de piedra decoradas con maravillosos mosaicos al estilo bizantino y una de las mayores bibliotecas de Europa, Moscú apenas era un conjunto de cabañas, con su montón de estiercol adjunto, rodeadas por una empalizada.
> 
> Los orígenes fueron modestos. Moscú era unicamente el centro de uno de los "principados" eslavos que surgieron de la *Rus de Kiev*. La Rus de Kiev fue un estado de origen vikingo (varego), que apareció sobre el siglo IX. Los vikingos querían poner orden en esa zona para asegurar la ruta comercial que iba del Báltico al Mar Negro, con destino final en Constantinopla. Ese estado se fue "eslavizando", la población eslava fue fusionándose con su clase dirigente. Las reglas hereditarias determinaron que el territorio de la Rus se fuera diviendo en distintos principados, que, según fue colapsando el estado con sede en Kyiv (Kiev) por las invasiones de oriente (pechenegos y otros), fueron rompiendo sus vínculos, de forma definitiva con el colapso provocado por la invasión mongola.



Esos principados eslavos, estaban gobernados por miembros de la misma familia, los rurikidas. En Kiev gobernaba un rurikida, en Moscu otro, en Vladimir idem. Se llamaban a si mismo los Rus.



Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Moscú, o *Moscovia*, a mediados del siglo XIII, cuando irrumpieron los mongoles en esa parte del mundo, era uno de esos principados. Ni el mayor, ni el más poderoso, ni el más antiguo, ni el más próspero, ni el más poblado.
> 
> ¿Cómo alcanzó Moscovia la supremacia? De una forma no demasiado gloriosa: siendo los que mejor se arrastraban y lamían las botas a sus amos mongoles. Los mongoles demandaban tributo a los principados eslavos, alguien tenía que ocuparse de centralizar la tediosa tarea de recogerlo y llevarlo al campamento que era la corte del Gran Jan. [_Денги (djengui), dinero en el idioma ruso, es una palabra de origen mongol_]. Era un tarea muy lucrativa: 4 monedas para el Gran Jan, 1 para mí, 4 monedas para el Gran Jan, 1 para mí....



Todos los principados rusos cayeron en manos de los mongoles. Con los mongoles funcionaba la cosa asi. O te sometias, o te aliabas, o te pasaban a cuchillo. Los mongoles eran la maquina de matar mas perfecta de la epoca. No quedaban muchas opciones. Kiev, al ser el mas poderoso, se empeño en resistir. Kiev fue arrasado.

El someterse no es cosa solo de moscovitasEl Imperio Bizantino también se plego, incluso los estados cruzados se aliaron con los khanes mongoles. ¿Que iba a hacer Moscu? Pues lo mismo que otros principados u estados. Era la opcion mas realista.

Luegoi esta el detalle importante, de que en Kiev no iban bien las cosas, y el Metropolitano de Kiev acabo mudandose a Moscu. Poco podía hacer en una tierra arrasada. 



Doctor Johnson dijo:


> De ese modo los duques de Moscovia se hicieron muy ricos. Cuando vieron que sus amos mongoles estaban en horas bajas hicieron lo mismo que muchos subordinados en una estructura mafiosa: aprovecharse de la debilidad para tomar el control de los negocios. Con los mongoles fuera de escena, aprovecharon todo lo que habían aprendido como sus lacayos para someter al resto de los principados eslavos.



Cuando los opresores estan en horas bajas, los sometidos se levantan, y si tienen suerte triunfan. Es lo que hicieron en Moskovia y les salio bien. Kiev fue "liberado" con la ayuda polaca. Al menos, el Gran Ducado de Moscu consiguio ser independiente tras el desastre mongol. No fue el caso de los principados del sur y el oeste.



Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Una vez alcanzado el poder, Moscovia necesitaba_ limpiar_ sus orígenes. Por un lado, con la caída de Constatinopla y la mayor de los territorios de religión ortodoxa bajo control otomano, era barato hacerse con el título de _defensor de la ortodoxia_, no había muchos candidatos alternativos. Se trajeron a una princesa bizantina, que incluía un trono de marfil en su dote, la casaron con un Duque y oficializaron el relevo: Moscú era ahora la *nueva Bizancio.
> *





Normal. El resto de Rus estaban en manos de Polonia. Aparte que se te olvida el detalle que Sofia Paleologo, miembro de la dinastia imperial, se casa con el Duque de Moscu. Ambas dinastian se cruzan. El que se use propaganda para engrandecer una unión, no es patrimonio unico de Moskovia.



Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Por otro lado, había que buscarse un pasado más glorioso. Hubo un cambio de nombre:* Moscovía se transformó en Rusia*. De ese modo se apropiaba del antiguo nombre de la Rus de Kiev. Eso le convenía por dos motivos: por un lado, unía su pasado al de un estado eslavo que alcanzó un alto nivel de desarrollo cultural y político, una_ edad de oro_ anterior a la invasión mongola. Por el otro lado, servía de justificación histórica para la expansión territorial del imperio moscovita: *como sucesor de la Rus de Kiev, Moscovia tenía derecho a reclamar todas las tierras que habían formado parte de este estado.*



No es que se transformara en Rusia, es que era Rusia. Eran Rus, y Rusia es el nombre griego de Rus. Tan sencillo como eso, adoptaron el nombre griego por motivos religiosos. Nombre que tenia todo el sentido en cuando iban incorporando las tierras de los antiguos Rus que estaban en manos de Polonia o el Turco.


----------



## arriondas (25 Ene 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La gente que vivía en el principado de Moscovia tambien eran eslavos, una parte de ellos descendientes de refugiados de la Rus de Kiev que huyeron hacia el norte en gran número tras la invasión de los mongoles, o sea, insinuar como hace , que la Rus de Kiev era un estado eslavo y el principado de Moscovia no lo era es pura invención...
> 
> Y el Principado de Moscovia se convirtió en Rusia en 1478 con Iván III, mucho despues de las invasiones mongólicas y sólo despues de someter a otros estados rusos y por tanto tenían todo el derecho a reivindicar la herencia política de la Rus de Kiev ¿porqué no si eran tamben eslavos?.....y es cierto que Moscovia se consolidó por ser un estado colaboracionista y recaudador de impuestos para la Horda de Oro, pero también encabezó la resistencia eslava contra ellos cuando consolidó su poder.
> 
> La verdad es que su post me parece uno de los ejemplos mas exagerados de anacronismo histórico que he leído en éstos foros,..... leyendole parece que según ustec el malvado Putin era duque de la horrible dictadura de Moscovia en el siglo XIV y oprimía a los pobres ucranianos (que no existían) junto a sus amigotes mongoles



En verdad esas migraciones se producen antes, con la decadencia de Kiev, provocada por la también decadencia de la ruta de los "varegos a los griegos". Que entra en declive por las continuas idas y venidas de pueblos nómadas (Kiev se convierte en una suerte de ciudad fronteriza) y a partir de la derrota bizantina en Manzikert, en el 1071, que trastoca, y mucho, al Imperio Romano de Oriente. Kiev ya no tendía la posición de antaño, a pesar de todo su simbolismo. El centro de la Rus' se va a desplazar a la conocida como Tierra de Zalesskaya (más allá de los bosques) Vladimiro II Monomakh funda allí la ciudad que lleva su nombre, Vladimir. En la fértil región entre los ríos Volga y Oka, el Opolye, que crece muchísimo durante el siglo XII, al ser un punto a medio camino entre los búlgaros del Volga (y de ahí al Caspio) y Novgorod y el Báltico, lo que proporciona buenas rutas comerciales que iban a sustituir al Dnieper. La Rus' se reorientó, sobre todo cuando Andrey Bogolyubsky, el hijo de Vladimir, elige como su capital... Vladimir en lugar de Kiev. Retiene el título de Gran Príncipe de Kiev, que seguirá siendo la sede del Metropolitano hasta que en el 1300 éste se muda también a Vladimir.

Por aquellos años, muchos de los que vivían en la actual Ucrania central se fueron, bien al oeste, bien al norte y el noroeste. En busca de un lugar más protegido frente a los cumanos y otros pueblos túrquicos. Algo que se refleja en la toponimia.


----------



## Doctor Johnson (25 Ene 2022)

Franz. Liszt dijo:


> Todos los principados rusos cayeron en manos de los mongoles. Con los mongoles funcionaba la cosa asi. O te sometias, o te aliabas, o te pasaban a cuchillo. Los mongoles eran la maquina de matar mas perfecta de la epoca. No quedaban muchas opciones. Kiev, al ser el mas poderoso, se empeño en resistir. Kiev fue arrasado.
> 
> El someterse no es cosa solo de moscovitas.El Imperio Bizantino también se plego, incluso los estados cruzados se aliaron con los khanes mongoles. *¿Que iba a hacer Moscu? Pues lo mismo que otros principados u estados*. Era la opcion mas realista.




No, Moscú no hizo lo mismo que otros estados. Otros estados eslavos pagaban tributos a los mongoles. Moscovia se alió con los mongoles.

El Duque de Moscovia Ivan Kalita ["_el de la bolsa_"] solicitó y obtuvo del Jan *el privilegio* de recaudar tributos en todos los principados "rusos". Es precisamente bajo su reinado, a principios del siglo XIV, cuando se produjo el despegue de Moscovia como potencia regional, bajo el amparo de los mongoles, con la captación del Patriarca de Kiev incluida.


----------



## Franz. Liszt (25 Ene 2022)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> No, Moscú no hizo lo mismo que otros estados. Otros estados eslavos pagaban tributos a los mongoles. Moscovia se alió con los mongoles.



Moscu pagaba tributo a los mongoles, estaba sometido. Igual que otros reinos, puede que su situación fuera mejor, o que el Khan confiara mas en sus lideres. Contrariamente a lo que se cree, los mongoles no eran tan terribles si se mostraba lealtad.

Pax Mongolica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Doctor Johnson dijo:


> El Duque de Moscovia Ivan Kalita ["_el de la bolsa_"] solicitó y obtuvo del Jan *el privilegio* de recaudar tributos en todos los principados "rusos". Es precisamente bajo su reinado, a principios del siglo XIV, cuando se produjo el despegue de Moscovia como potencia regional, bajo el amparo de los mongoles, con la captación del Patriarca de Kiev incluida.



Teniendo en cuenta que Kiev era la ciudad mas grande con diferencia de los Rus, y que había sido arrasada y sus habitantes masacrados por los mongoles, algo tendría que ver con el despegue de los territorios del norte y el este.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Ene 2022)

tu abuelo fue a combatir a quienes previamente habían arruinado España y tratar de evitar que se repitiera la historia

ahora tú pretendes que se pidan disculpas... tú no eres quién, por muy nieto, de solicitar tales disculpas en nombre de tu abuelo el de la división azul



Nut dijo:


> Volver a recordar de nuevo que los españoles mandamos un ejercito-la División azul- para matar rusos que estaban defendiendo su pais ayudando. a los invasores.
> 
> Les debemos una disculpa histórica.


----------



## Cuentacéntimos (25 Ene 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Volver a recordar de nuevo que los españoles mandamos un ejercito-la División azul- para matar rusos que estaban defendiendo su pais ayudando. a los invasores.
> 
> Les debemos una disculpa histórica.




Pocos mandamos y pocos matamos.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Ene 2022)

vaya, aquí otro que viene a vendernos las bondades de la paz mongólica...



Franz. Liszt dijo:


> Moscu pagaba tributo a los mongoles, estaba sometido. Igual que otros reinos, puede que su situación fuera mejor, o que el Khan confiara mas en sus lideres. Contrariamente a lo que se cree, los mongoles no eran tan terribles si se mostraba lealtad.
> 
> Pax Mongolica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...


----------



## Doctor Johnson (25 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> vaya, aquí otro que viene a vendernos las bondades de la paz mongólica...



Es la historiografía tradicional rusa: los mongoles eran los buenos (o en todo caso, los menos malos). Los malos malísimos eran los católicos occidentales.

Por eso la jerarquía ortodoxa rusa y los directores de cine estanilistas canonizaron a Alexander Nevsky, vencedor de la "batalla sobre el hielo".

Nevsky derrotó a los europeos católicos y se humilló ante los ocupantes mongoles, hasta el punto de ir corriendo a denunciarles el conato de rebelión de su propio hermano y aplastar a sangre y fuego todo intento en los "principados rusos" de alzamiento o negativa de pagar tributo a los ocupantes. Pero lo uno más que compensa a lo otro.

El pensamiento tradicional ruso/ortodoxo se basa en que es mejor ser esclavo de un pagano asiático que aliado de un "cismático-hereje" católico europeo. Es la xenofobia y el carácter asiático que impregna toda la cultura rusa.

Rusia es Asia, Ucrania es Europa.

Con "Asia" no me refiero a la forma de los ojos o del cráneo, el tipo de Rh o cualquier característica física de un grupo étnico.

Y con Europa no me refiero a "la Unión Europea" o "la OTAN".

Son dos estructuras mentales diferentes.


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> sobre tu vinculación nada... ¿eh?
> 
> dilo directamente, estás identificado con los intereses chinos y ya está



En absoluto, estoy absolutamente vinculado con los intereses de Espanya. Que pasan por pactos PUNTUALES con China y con Rusia, aprovechando este segundo bloque que parece estar conformandose para jugar a dos bandas aprovechando nuestra posicion geografica privilegiada y nuestros lazos con America para poco a poco empezar a retomar un papel preponderante en la escena politica internacional.

Nada que ver con obediencia de los que se postran ante un imperio que lleva 200 anyos puteandonos. Con ellos no eres tan puntilloso, tu sabras porque.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Ene 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> En absoluto, estoy absolutamente vinculado con los intereses de Espanya. Que pasan por pactos PUNTUALES con China y con Rusia, aprovechando este segundo bloque que parece estar conformandose para jugar a dos bandas aprovechando nuestra posicion geografica privilegiada y nuestros lazos con America para poco a poco empezar a retomar un papel preponderante en la escena politica internacional.
> 
> Nada que ver con obediencia de los que se postran ante un imperio que lleva 200 anyos puteandonos. Con ellos no eres tan puntilloso, tu sabras porque.



lo que dices en la última frase es falso, se puede comprobar en mi historial

y que no tengo ninguna neura con pactos puntuales con China y Rusia en el momento que correspondiese, EN EL MOMENTO QUE CORRESPONDIESE, lo mismo

lo que mosquea es ver a personajes dedicando más tiempo a defender aquello que va contra el interés ruso/chino/etc. cuando su energía y tiempo habría de ir dirigido a poner su pequeño grano de arena en la dirección de promocionar una toma de conciencia hispanista, alejada de cualquier sumisión extranjerófila


----------



## Franz. Liszt (25 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> vaya, aquí otro que viene a vendernos las bondades de la paz mongólica...



La historia esta ahi. Los conquistadores mas crueles y sanguinarios que jamas hubo en el mundo, no fueron administradores incompententes. Construyeron imperios y dinastias que duraron siglos.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Ene 2022)

los mongoles no han dejado demasiadas cosas especialmente relevantes para el bien de la Humanidad

no nos quieras vender motos



Franz. Liszt dijo:


> La historia esta ahi. Los conquistadores mas crueles y sanguinarios que jamas hubo en el mundo, no fueron administradores incompententes. Construyeron imperios y dinastias que duraron siglos.


----------



## Franz. Liszt (25 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> los mongoles no han dejado demasiadas cosas especialmente relevantes para el bien de la Humanidad
> 
> no nos quieras vender motos



No te vendo motos. Quiza tu problema sea la ignorancia.


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> lo que dices en la última frase es falso, se puede comprobar en mi historial
> 
> y que no tengo ninguna neura con pactos puntuales con China y Rusia en el momento que correspondiese, EN EL MOMENTO QUE CORRESPONDIESE, lo mismo
> 
> lo que mosquea es ver a personajes dedicando más tiempo a defender aquello que va contra el interés ruso/chino/etc. cuando su energía y tiempo habría de ir dirigido a poner su pequeño grano de arena en la dirección de promocionar una toma de conciencia hispanista, alejada de cualquier sumisión extranjerófila



Barre la casa, que se te acumulan las pelusas criptoimperialistausenyas debajo del sofa y luego da lecciones. Creo que me expresado con total claridad en el mensaje que te dedico hace unas paginas... y no me gusta repetirme.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Ene 2022)

Has dejado bastante claro tu lacayunismo sinófilo. 

De momento sóis muchos menos que los rusquis pero saldréis más... y también se os pondrá en vuestro sitio. 

Nos quitaremos a los anglos de encima pero desde luego no será previa sumisión a la turcochinada. El tiempo que dediques a intentar vender sinomotos será tiempo de tu vida tirado por el retrete. 





Don Meliton dijo:


> Barre la casa, que se te acumulan las pelusas criptoimperialistausenyas debajo del sofa y luego da lecciones. Creo que me expresado con total claridad en el mensaje que te dedico hace unas paginas... y no me gusta repetirme.


----------



## Don Meliton (26 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Has dejado bastante claro tu lacayunismo sinófilo.
> 
> De momento sóis muchos menos que los rusquis pero saldréis más... y también se os pondrá en vuestro sitio.
> 
> Nos quitaremos a los anglos de encima pero desde luego no será previa sumisión a la turcochinada. El tiempo que dediques a intentar vender sinomotos será tiempo de tu vida tirado por el retrete.



Curiosa manera de quitaros los anglos de encim teneis, cantando las alabanzas del orden usenyo y de la democracia liberal ilumista. Estais manchando el nombre de la tradicion y yo creo que lo sabeis, pero os da igual.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ene 2022)

Ya estás en la fase de inventar cosas y proyectarlas. Está clarísimo ya que eres un soldadete y/o vinculado emocional. 

Corto por lo sano ya mismo con esa práctica arma que es el ignore. 




Don Meliton dijo:


> Curiosa manera de quitaros los anglos de encim teneis, cantando las alabanzas del orden usenyo y de la democracia liberal ilumista. Estais manchando el nombre de la tradicion y yo creo que lo sabeis, pero os da igual.


----------



## arriondas (26 Ene 2022)

Franz. Liszt dijo:


> La historia esta ahi. Los conquistadores mas crueles y sanguinarios que jamas hubo en el mundo, no fueron administradores incompententes. Construyeron imperios y dinastias que duraron siglos.



Y no hace falta ir a Rusia o Mongolia para encontrar a gente así. Guillermo el Conquistador es un ejemplo palmario, un hombre brillante pero a la vez cruel y despiadado. Capaz de ordenar que cortasen las manos a los habitantes de Alençon por burlarse de la familia de su madre (antes lo conocían como Guillermo el Bastardo, por ser su madre la hija de un curtidor), o devastar el norte de Inglaterra para someterlo, eliminando a casi toda la nobleza anglosajona para sustituirla por la normanda.


----------



## HUROGÁN (26 Ene 2022)

Echar a la parte mas poderosa y rica de Rusia a los brazos de China es una pésima idea, respecto a la de comerciar y cooperar con una Rusia y Ucrania integradas, como la mejor opción.
La actual Otan es una distopía esclerótica por la inercia mental militarista de los cerebros anquilosados
de la guerra fría atrincherados en ella.
Estructuras mentales paranoicas creadas en el pasado, hoy son una pesada inercia que hay que desterrar a la reconversión o al asilo... por nuestra propia seguridad e interés.
La han cagado repetídamente sembrando el mediterraneo de conflictos inestabilidad, fanatismos, terrorismos e inmigración absurda y contraproducente que padecemos.


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Ene 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> _D. Juan Manuel: Gracias de nuevo. Permítame usted que comparta el artículo de uno de los últimos hombres libres en uno de los últimos foros sin censura de este estercolero moral que es Occidente._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me acaba de convener el artículo.
Aparte de llamar lameculos a Aznar y compararlo con Cataluña... todo chirría y da grima.
Tiene razón en cuanto a las hordas rojas lanzadas a la calle si un gobierno de derechas hubiese enviado a la Blas de Lezo.
Sí, Rusia está sufriendo una humillación pero es un problema familiar entre dos donde uno de ellos ya ha puesto la cabeza en la casa del vecino intentando liarlo, por cierto, un vecino progre, antifa, buenista, wellcome refugees y esas cosas de vencidos. Qué cojones pintamos allí?
Nadie quiere una guerra y Rusia tiene el grifo de la energía pues de forma totalmente inconsciente ha dejado occidente en manos de terceros: Rusos en conflicto y moros en conflicto cuando podríamos ser quasi-independientes energéticamente por la energía nuclear que de forma cabezona han perseguido a muerte los progres de turno con sus megaestupideces de "nuclear no, gracias"; no gracias pero quiero mi aire acondicionado en casa y mi playstation y mi tv, lavadora, etc etc en marcha...toda una incongruencia.
NADIE habla de la energía como estratégia, USA y Rusia tienen reservas estratégias para aburrir, Europa NADA... será un encerrona?
En fin, tenemos que mirarnos el ombligo en lugar de ir a arreglar la casa ajena.
Yo sabía desde hace años que pronto o tarde vendrían los lloros. Y aquí los tenemos.
Guerra? no creo, nadie la quiere y si Rusia se lo propone se hará con Ucrania sin pegar un tiro. Se levantarán un día y resulta que serán Rusia, sin mas.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 Ene 2022)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> No he mencionado a Putin en mi mensaje y si me he tomado la molestia de escribir ese tocho es por el desconocimiento general de la historia de Rusia y Ucrania, del que hacen muestra todos los foreros y Juan Manuel de Prada.
> 
> Y el motivo es que en el artículo De Prada menciona que Ucrania es la "cuna histórica" de Rusia y lo relaciona con la situación actual.
> 
> ...



A ver, si la Rus de Kiev en los siglos XI-XII fué la entidad política hegemónica entre los eslavos del este es muy normal que el siguente estado eslavo oriental que alcanzó la misma situación hegemónica reclamase ser su heredero buscando legitimarse políticamente.... (el principado de Moscovia en el siglo XV)....ésto no lo inventaron los líderes moscovitas medievales , es algo que se ha hecho siempre a lo largo de la historia; los persas sasánidas del siglo III se proclamaron herederos de Ciro y Darío ; Carlomagno y Otón I del Imperio Romano, los reyes de Asturias, León y Castilla de los visigodos...o todos son "secuestradores de herencias históricas" o todos son políticos buscando legitimidad historica y legal, yo diría que mas bien lo segundo...

Sobre los refugiados que huyeron de la invasión mongola tengo entendido que la mayoría huyeron a territorios con bosques y lo más lejos posible para salvar sus vidas, o sea hacia el norte,. El principado de Galitzia-Volynia (en el oeste de la actual Ucrania) siguió siendo tributario de los mongoles que les cobraban unos impuestos que ríase usted de la hacienda española actual (además de prestaciones militares)...o sea, no era un incentivo para emigrar ahí por muy ricas que fueran las tierras,... pero es que además las fuentes escritas hablan de que la mayor parte de los habitantes de la zona de Kiev emigró hacia el norte despues de las invasiones ( hacia la zona de Moscovia-Vladímir)...


----------



## _Random_ (27 Ene 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Todo el levante ucraniano hasta Kiev no sólo forma parte de Rusia, sino que es la cuna histórica de Rusia.



No sólo es mentira, pues Rusia no proviene de la Rus de Kiev sino del Ducado de Moscovia, sino que además eso justifica que todo el mundo invada a literalmente todo el mundo, ya que cada nación procede de territorios que en parte ahora son de otras. Es decir, que mañana mismo Portugal debe invadir España dado que es su origen. ¿A que eso ya no le suena tan bien al hijo de puta este que va de enfant terrible y es un gordo mariconservador que no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire? Al ignore, lefazo y papelera.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Ene 2022)

_Random_ dijo:


> No sólo es mentira, pues Rusia no proviene de la Rus de Kiev sino del Ducado de Moscovia, sino que además eso justifica que todo el mundo invada a literalmente todo el mundo, ya que cada nación procede de territorios que en parte ahora son de otras. Es decir, que mañana mismo Portugal debe invadir España dado que es su origen. ¿A que eso ya no le suena tan bien al hijo de puta este que va de enfant terrible y es un gordo mariconservador que no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire? Al ignore, lefazo y papelera.



así es, mañana justificamos que Portugal se anexione León y Asturias.... etc, etc, hasta el sin finito.


----------



## zephir (27 Ene 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> _D. Juan Manuel: Gracias de nuevo. Permítame usted que comparta el artículo de uno de los últimos hombres libres *en uno de los últimos foros sin censura* de este estercolero moral que es Occidente._



Uno de los últimos foros sin censura dice jajajaj si aquí banean hilos y foreros a saco.


----------



## Guillotin (27 Ene 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Hace tiempo este hombre me parecía un baboso y un meapilas, pero últimamente con sus artículos sobre la plandemia y ahora esto, le he cogido respeto.



ES normal y de lo más común en este tipo de foros, criticar a un autor del cual nadie ha leído absolutamente nada, salvo los comentarios de los voceros de los partidos políticos, los cuales siguen las directrices de unos gañanes que han leído aun menos que sus votantes y seguidores.

No pasa nada, el tiempo da y quita la razón.


----------



## Treefrog (27 Ene 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Echar a la parte mas poderosa y rica de Rusia a los brazos de China es una pésima idea, respecto a la de comerciar y cooperar con una Rusia y Ucrania integradas, como la mejor opción.
> La actual Otan es una distopía esclerótica por la inercia mental militarista de los cerebros anquilosados
> de la guerra fría atrincherados en ella.
> Estructuras mentales paranoicas creadas en el pasado, hoy son una pesada inercia que hay que desterrar a la reconversión o al asilo... por nuestra propia seguridad e interés.
> La han cagado repetídamente sembrando el mediterraneo de conflictos inestabilidad, fanatismos, terrorismos e inmigración absurda y contraproducente que padecemos.



No son sólo estructuras paranoicas del pasado, recomiendo escuchar el editorial de César Vidal de ayer, donde expone cómo la OTAN sirve para proteger los inereses de la pérfida Albion y del complejo militar industrial norteamericano.









Editorial: Lo que saben los miembros de la OTAN sobre Ucrania - 26/01/22 - La Voz de César Vidal - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de La Voz de César Vidal gratis. El editorial de César Vidal. Abónate a nuestro canal en IVOOX por 3€ al mes y podrás acceder a este audio antes que nadie y sin publicidad... Programa: La Voz de César Vidal. Canal: CesarVidal.com. Tiempo: 20:20 Subido 26/01 a...




www.ivoox.com





Al ciudadano de a pie en UK , USA y Europa, la OTAN sólo le genera costos y al resto del mundo (Libia, Ex-Yugoslavia, Siria ) mucho sufrimiento.


----------



## Doctor Johnson (27 Ene 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Sobre los refugiados que huyeron de la invasión mongola tengo entendido que la mayoría huyeron a territorios con bosques y lo más lejos posible para salvar sus vidas, o sea hacia el norte,. El principado de Galitzia-Volynia (en el oeste de la actual Ucrania) siguió siendo tributario de los mongoles que les cobraban unos impuestos que ríase usted de la hacienda española actual (además de prestaciones militares)...o sea, no era un incentivo para emigrar ahí por muy ricas que fueran las tierras,... pero es que además *las fuentes escritas hablan de que la mayor parte de los habitantes de la zona de Kiev emigró hacia el norte despues de las invasiones ( hacia la zona de Moscovia-Vladímir)*...



¿Qué fuentes históricas?

¿Los periódicos de la época?

Las fuentes escritas no son contemporáneas, son crónicas redactadas por monjes mucho después de los sucesos que narran. Y son crónicas redactadas (y sucesivamente modificadas y reeditadas) de acuerdo a la agenda que marcaban los patrones de los que dependían esos monjes. _He who pays the piper calls the tune_, dicen los británicos. Quien paga, manda.

La laboriosa tarea de redactar las crónicas y copiarlas en manuscristos no tenía únicamente como objetivo dejar un documento histórico para que perviviese la memoria o alagar al poder presente vinculándolo a un pasado glorioso (como las geneologías que componían los aduladores en honor de Julio César poniendo entre sus antepasados a Alejandro Magno y a Hércules....). Se trataba de apoyar unas pretensiones dinásticas-territoriales: el expansionismo del Ducado de Moscovia. Eran sus "_títulos de propiedad_".

Se compusieron crónicas desde cero para defender esas pretensiones o se _purgaron y editaron_ otras anteriores, a la manera estalinista, para adaptarlas a ese fin. Era fácil, ya que por lo laborioso que era copiarlas a mano, el número de ejemplares era muy limitado.

El manuscrito más reciente que se conserva es de 1377, unos 130 años después de la invasión mongola del _Rus _y unos 50 años después de que el Metropolitano (Obispo) de Kiev y toda la Rus trasladara su sede a Moscú.

A falta de documentos fiables contemporáneos, no es una mala idea recurrir a la *conducta humana habitual *frente a una crisis similar. Y si hay una invasión, en cualquier lugar del mundo la conducta humana habitual es salir huyendo *en sentido contrario*. Si la invasión viene del sur, la gente huye hacia al norte, si viene del este hacia el oeste. Y se establece en el primer lugar que le ofrezca seguridad y civilización.

Los mongoles vinieron del este. Galicia, en Ucrania occidental, se encuentran al oeste de Kiev (Kyiv). Moscú y Vladimir al norte. Muy, muy al norte.

Ahora sobre el otro temas que mencionas: _¿es legítimo usar el prestigio y la historia de estados pasados para promover la agenda presente de una entidad política completamente distinta?_

Es un fraude y una falsedad, así que la respuesta general sería: "_No, no lo es_".

Luego entra en cuestión el motivo, que puede ser muy diverso y que matiza esa respuesta general.

El Papado pudo sacarse de la chistera la idea de resucitar el Imperio Romano con Carlomagno para crear algo de estabilidad y orden en una Europa cristiana amenazada por las invasiones musulmanas desde el sur y paganas desde el Este.

AMLO podría declararse sucesor espiritual de Moctezuma para ganar votos entre la población indígena mexicana. Sería bastante absurdo, pero nada demasiado preocupante. No le veo sacrificando a turistas españoles en lo alto de una pirámide.

Moscovia capturó la herencia del _Rus de Kiev_ para favorecer su expansionismo territorial y la extensión de una forma de entender el poder heredada de la época en que los Duques de Moscovia eran los lacayos de sus amos mongoles y se tenían que arrastrar a cuatro patas *literalmente* delante de ellos. Eso ha significado llevar la esclavitud en diversas formas a todas aquellas tierras que tenían el honor de pasar a formar parte de esa expansión moscovita, ya sea bajo el zarismo o bajo la tiranía soviética, remozada ahora en una nueva versión putinista.

La historia se continua manipulando constantemente, según conviene a la agenda de los poderosos. He leído que en Putinlandia los libros escolares después del Maidán dejaron de hablar de _"la Rus de Kiev" _[ Киевская Русь] y la reemplazaron con _"la antigua Rus" _[Древняя Русь]. La historia se repite, ahora los editores de libros escolares hacen lo mismo que los copistas de crónicas medievales: ganarse el pan satisfaciendo a quien manda.


----------



## BGA (27 Ene 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> No son sólo estructuras paranoicas del pasado, recomiendo escuchar el editorial de César Vidal de ayer, donde expone cómo la OTAN sirve para proteger los inereses de la pérfida Albion y del complejo militar industrial norteamericano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las relaciones internacionales, creo, se articulan desde muchísimas variables, llegando a equilibrios proporcionalmente justos o injustos en función de la igualdad o desigualdad de fuerzas, se trate de socios en el primer caso o de una relación de servidumbre en el segundo. No está claro en qué punto se produce esa división que no deja de ser sino el más fiel retrato de la igualdad o disparidad de fuerzas. Es decir, siempre hay una jerarquía en las relaciones a cualquier nivel, sobre todo en las que operan en términos de realidad y no de idealismo. 

Dentro de esa jerarquía las hay que son muy evidentes y las hay que no tanto, al menos en apariencia. Es prerrogativa del más fuerte mantener unos márgenes de comodidad de manera que no irrite a sus siervos hasta el punto de soliviantarlos. Tiene recurso y momentos de sobra para afirmarse como líder pero no necesita hacerlo todo el tiempo; y tiene margen para negociar sin que sus concesiones pongan en duda su liderazgo.

Cada agente participante en esas relaciones internacionales contiene a otros agentes internos que pugna por hacer prevalecer sus intereses. Lo que vemos es la expresión de sus equilibrios internos volcados en su política exterior. El estado, las empresas, la sociedad, son groso modo esos agente internos que dirimen internamente sus propias disputas. Evidentemente cada agente mira por sus intereses pero no todos los agentes disponen de perspectivas igual de amplias. Al final, son los "comités" de expertos, los grupos de presión, los intereses de estado, generalmente más alineados con los agentes internos que tienen más poder efectivo, los que dejan mayor huella en la política exterior de los países. 

El complejo militar-industrial de EEUU es generador de poder a su estado y riqueza a la sociedad norteamericana. Vale que a muchos solo les lleguen las migas del pastel, pero a ver quién es el osado que se las quita de la boca. No se habla en términos tan directos de otros complejos militares-industriales por la sencilla razón de que es el propio estado su dueño. El efecto de cara al poder de ese estado no creo que se pueda poner en duda, bien como disuasión o venta a terceros países, pero no he escuchado nunca un término parecido en el caso de Rusia o China. Será que para adquirir una auténtica dimensión diabólica deben estar en manos privadas por más que el estado se asegure tener siempre la última voz. Si tiene la primera y la última es "bueno", o cuando menos, menos diabólico...

Lo que importa es el valor neto, es decir, si la componente del negocio dadas las circunstancias es mejorable o empeorable por otras vías. ¿Dejar de prestar servidumbre a la anglosfera es posible sin pagar un alto precio? ¿Nuestros intereses no comparten absolutamente nada con sus intereses? ¿Qué estamos dispuestos a pagar -incluida la sociedad informada- por dejar de defender "esos" intereses? ¿Tenemos intereses que transcienda el actual estatus quo?

Que Cesar Vidal se ponga al frente ahora de una causa anti-sajona me deja roto... Una de las cosas más divertidas que puede hacerse siendo muy inteligentes es adoptar un rol cualquiera y llevarlo hasta las últimas consecuencias como hay un buen actor que interpreta el papel más antagónico con su personalidad. Esa inteligencia superior tiene como efecto una altísima adaptabilidad, lo cual que lleva a pensar si ese tipo de altas inteligencias burlonas tienen algún contacto con la conciencia...

Dejo claro para evitar malentendidos que mi "sueño" es el de una Hispanidad revitalizada, lo cual no me ciega respecto a su realidad actual ni a la realidad del mundo. El combate cultural ya ha empezado y va a más. No parece gran cosa vista así como quien quisiera comerse el mundo, pero creo que nuestras fortaleza es más humana que material y que nuestra falta de fortaleza material tiene mucho que ver con la sumisión cultural a la que se ha sometido a nuestra humanidad.


----------



## Hannibaal (27 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> este artículo es una de esas defecciones que de vez en cuando suelta de Prada, en cuyo actividad columnista abunda más lo bueno que estas cagadillas hediondas



El artículo no es ninguna defecación, de hecho no tiene ningún pero. Rusia para España no es un enemigo natural ya que nos separan cientos de kilómetros y no hay ningún asunto permanente que nos convierta en naciones rivales; por otro lado De Prada tiene razón al recordar el pasado de Ucrania, lo que hace aún mas ilegítima la actitud de la U.E y la OTAN, que por cierto estuvieron detrás de todo lo que pasó con el golpe de Estado en 2013, el Euromaidan que echó a Yanukovich.


----------



## Treefrog (27 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Las relaciones internacionales, creo, se articulan desde muchísimas variables, llegando a equilibrios proporcionalmente justos o injustos en función de la igualdad o desigualdad de fuerzas, se trate de socios en el primer caso o de una relación de servidumbre en el segundo. No está claro en qué punto se produce esa división que no deja de ser sino el más fiel retrato de la igualdad o disparidad de fuerzas. Es decir, siempre hay una jerarquía en las relaciones a cualquier nivel, sobre todo en las que operan en términos de realidad y no de idealismo.
> 
> Dentro de esa jerarquía las hay que son muy evidentes y las hay que no tanto, al menos en apariencia. Es prerrogativa del más fuerte mantener unos márgenes de comodidad de manera que no irrite a sus siervos hasta el punto de soliviantarlos. Tiene recurso y momentos de sobra para afirmarse como líder pero no necesita hacerlo todo el tiempo; y tiene margen para negociar sin que sus concesiones pongan en duda su liderazgo.
> 
> ...



Yo comparto en primer lugar el sueño de una hispanidad revitalizada. Y el enemigo numero 2 de la hispanidad no son ni China ni Rusia. Digo número 2 porque el número 1 somos nosotros mismos, desde Manila hasta Barcelona y desde Tijuana hasta Ushuahia.

Pero cuando me uno en la crítica feroz a la OTAN, también lo hago pensando en :
1_ Mis intereses personales, vivo en Alemania, y no tenemos nada que ganar en este entuerto, China y Rusia son tan importantes clientes y socios comerciales como lo son USA o UK. En mi visión , este conflicto es pura y exclusivamente debido a la pérdida (o el miedo a la pérdida) de la hegemonía mundial por parte de los USA.
2_ Porque ni China, ni Rusia, ni Iran (poner aqui el país del eje del mal de su preferencia) se autoproclaman defensores de la libertad, o de los derechos humanos, o de la prosperidad mundial, la transparencia, la libertad de expresión... Yo creo que son bastante honestos en cuanto a lo que representan, no son estados de derecho , y tampoco simulan serlo.
USA y UK en cambio (cada uno en su época correspondiente) son imperios depredadores (igual de depredadores que Rusia, China o cualquier otro) , pero con un insoportable discursillo de superioridad moral y de salvadores del mundo. Un imperio que es la definicón misma de la hipocresía.
Yo tengo plena conciencia de que mi segundo motivo es simplemente emocional , hasta visceral, pero no puedo evitarlo, soy un ser humano


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Ene 2022)

La geopolítica rusa agira mismo ed enemiga de España y de la Hispanidad, con abierta hostilidad en su aparato propagandístico de RT, no solo en los temas del separatismos ibéricos sino también como alentadora del bolivarianismo e indugenismos. 

En su haber histórico del siglo pasado está ser cocausasante de la salvaje guerra civil española y patrocinadora del terror rojo. 

Ya está bien de defenderlos. 



Hannibaal dijo:


> El artículo no es ninguna defecación, de hecho no tiene ningún pero. Rusia para España no es un enemigo natural ya que nos separan cientos de kilómetros y no hay ningún asunto permanente que nos convierta en naciones rivales; por otro lado De Prada tiene razón al recordar el pasado de Ucrania, lo que hace aún mas ilegítima la actitud de la U.E y la OTAN, que por cierto estuvieron detrás de todo lo que pasó con el golpe de Estado en 2013, el Euromaidan que echó a Yanukovich.


----------



## BGA (28 Ene 2022)

Por ir completando un poco el cuadro. Siempre escuchamos y podemos entender la estrategia rusa de mantener sus fronteras lejos de Moscú pero no caemos en la cuenta de que pueda ser esa, precisamente, una estrategia también occidental. Al asumir que los unos pretenden proteger su capital, asumimos que otros, UE y OTAN, son simplemente los agresores. 

Este reparto de roles entre víctimas y victimarios, pensándolo fríamente, suena a propaganda. Si preguntamos a los países que tienen frontera con Rusia y que en su día le servían de colchón amortiguador de posibles invasiones occidentales, veremos que esa condición de víctima del expansionismo occidental al que apela Rusia y sus muchachos no es tan clara o al menos no debería hacernos pensar que el Oso ruso no quiera de ningún modo tener una ventaja territorial que acerque sus posiciones naturales a otras capitales europeas. 

El caso es que cuanto más alejada esté la frontera de Moscú, más cerca está de otras capitales importantes de la Alianza y aquí el general invierno no jugaría a su favor como ha sido en el caso ruso. La potencia terrestre de la máquina de guerra rusa no creo que nadie la ponga en duda y detener una invasión de unidades acorazadas rusas -doctrina durante la guerra fría- nos parece casi imposible. No ha sido una ni dos las veces en que muchos en el foro han manifestado su satisfacción personal si se diera una invasión rusa de toda Europa y desde luego los medios los tienen. Si la OTAN se especializó en el espacio aéreo, Rusia lo hizo en el terrestre con sus unidades blindadas. De las distintas doctrinas se puede colegir cuáles son las preferencias de ambos bloques y tengo la impresión de que la occidental es detener invasiones, no hacerlas. Hablo de memoria y tal vez la información que manejo no está al día, pero de siempre escuché sobre que el potencial terrestre de Rusia le daba una ventaja notable en la ocupación efectiva del terreno. 

Desde este punto de vista es posible aceptar que los países más occidentales de Europa persigan el mismo fin: mantener a Rusia lo más lejos de su capitales. ¿Habría alguna razón para no dar a Europa Occidental el mismo trato compasivo que se le ofrece a Rusia? ¿Si mañana empieza una guerra qué ven más factible, la invasión rusa de zonas europeas o de la OTAN de zonas rusas? ¿Tiene España "derecho" a intentar establecer la primera línea de combate lejos de sus fronteras? ¿Respetarían ambos bandos una posible neutralidad por nuestra parte? 

El asunto es complejo y caben todas las explicaciones en función de la perspectiva desde la que se contemple. Lo sensato, pienso yo, es analizar -dentro de la información disponible- todas las variables y sobre todo no dejarnos atrapar por los sentimientos.


----------



## Hannibaal (28 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La geopolítica rusa agira mismo ed enemiga de España y de la Hispanidad, con abierta hostilidad en su aparato propagandístico de RT, no solo en los temas del separatismos ibéricos sino también como alentadora del bolivarianismo e indugenismos.
> 
> En su haber histórico del siglo pasado está ser cocausasante de la salvaje guerra civil española y patrocinadora del terror rojo.
> 
> Ya está bien de defenderlos.



Ya, pero lo que dices no deja de darle la razón al artículo De Prada. Soy perfectamente consciente de la propaganda antiespañola de RT, de esa cadena he visto por ejemplo a una zorra llamada Inna Afinogenova haciendo unos reportajes propagandisticos repugnantes en defensa de la dictadura cubana, del indigenismo y en contra de España culpando a nuestra patria de genocidio en América. Pero eso no me impide ver que en este asunto de Ucrania Rusia tiene la razón y si la tiene lo digo porque defiendo la verdad aunque esta beneficie al "enemigo", y en cuanto a la propaganda de RT en nuestra contra hay que entender que los rusos lo hacen por puro interés, sus aliados en América son los gobiernos de Cuba, Venezuela y ahora también México, es normal que se sumen al relato de la propaganda de esos gobiernos que son sus aliados y también que ataquen a un país miembro de la OTAN aliado con EE.UU y sus aliados anglos. Pero ahora, sé sincero ¿es que nuestros aliados de la OTAN no han hecho y siguen haciendo esa propaganda contra nosotros? mira toda la mierda de leyenda negra antiespañola que sale en los documentales de la BBC y en las series y películas que produce Hollywood, lo mismo se puede decir de producciones alemanas (nuestras televisiones como La2 o Movistar se las compran y las doblan al español para que nos las traguemos) o el tratamiento en las noticias de la prensa y las agencias de noticias de los países nombrados y otros como Bélgica o Países Bajos, o todo el derribo de estatuas de religiosos y conquistadores españoles en EE.UU o todo el indigenismo antiespañol diseminado en Hispanoamérica por los proselitistas protestantes yanquis y canadienses ¿acaso el indigenismo de los AMLO, Maduro o Evo Morales no tiene gran parte de su origen en EE.UU? eso es innegable. Todos esos "aliados" son claramente hostiles a nosotros, pero esto si que es grave porque estamos hablando de aliados, no de un país como Rusia que hace esa propaganda por el puro interés de apoyar a los gobiernos que están aliados con ellos y de atacar a los países del bloque de la OTAN, porque lo mismo que hace esta propaganda podría hacer la contraria si les beneficiara, en este caso son mas enemigos de nosotros las dictaduras de Cuba, Venezuela o el presidente de México que la propia Rusia, que como digo hace eso solo por interés, si esos gobiernos de América abandonaran la propaganda antiespañola y todo el indigenismo Rusia también lo haría, por eso digo que los traidores y enemigos son esos gobiernos. 


Lo de que los rusos fueron nuestros enemigos durante la guerra civil del 36 es un argumento absurdo para justificar que sigamos siendo hostiles a ellos, eso fue algo puntual en la historia y ya saldamos cuentas, como dije antes los rusos no son enemigo natural por la distancia que nos separa y por historia antes del 36 no tuvimos apenas problemas con ellos. Ahora bien, con nuestros "aliados" hemos tenido mas de un episodio, hace poco mas de 120 años nuestros aliados yanquis montaron un teatro, un ataque de falsa bandera hundiendo el Maine para declararnos la guerra y acabar con los restos del Imperio Español, adiós a Cuba, Puerto Rico y Filipinas; eso es lo que nos hizo nuestro "aliado" hace poco mas de un siglo, igual que antes le quitó a México la mitad de su territorio o igual que intervino para quitarle a Colombia lo que hoy es el territorio de Panamá, y mas, hay muchas de nuestros "aliados" usanos hasta bien entrado el siglo 20. Yendo mas al pasado podemos recordar la intervención de Inglaterra y Francia en la independencia de las naciones hispanoamericanas y como influyeron las logias masónicas de esos dos países a la hora de reventar el Imperio así como todavía hoy día esas logias están detrás de los movimientos indigenistas que está debilitando a esos países y de la propaganda antiespañola usando la leyenda negra, o los intentos de invasión de Inglaterra por el Caribe y por el Rio de la Plata, o de Francia en México o directamente en nuestro territorio cuando Napoleón, es que son incontables las que nos han hecho nuestros "aliados", manda huevos que sigamos con que los rusos son los malos. 

¿Qué colonias y tierras españolas o hispanoamericanas se ha apropiado Rusia? ¿Pero quienes son los países que están ocupando Gibraltar o las islas Malvinas? ¿Quienes son los países aliados de Marruecos y los que dictaron que España debía renunciar al Sahara español? Vamos a dejarnos ya de tomar el pelo, los rusos no son mas enemigos nuestros de lo que son los yanquis o los ingleses; si nosotros no fuesemos miembros de la puta OTAN y si en Venezuela, Cuba y México no gobernara la gentuza que gobierna nosotros no tendríamos ningún problema con Rusia, de hecho probablemente seríamos aliados porque realmente no habría ninguna razón para que fueramos enemigos, nuestros enemigos naturales ya los he nombrado, ahora somos sus lacayos y vamos a donde nos dicen, a Irak, Afganistán, Ucrania, da igual, obedecemos, igual que obedecemos al mandato de llenar España y el resto de Europa de musulmanes y Africanos, nosotros obedecemos.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Ene 2022)

Vale, a pesar de lo dicho tú pasas al tema en concreto Rusia-Ucrania donde le das la razón a Rusia... ¿También te tomas tanta molestia en buscarle argumentos a cada uno de los conflictos en el mundo? 

¿Cómo es que Rusia ha conseguido vincularos a tanta gente con su visión geopolítica? 

¿Por qué no gastamos tanto tiempo y energía para poner de una p... vez a España en el origen eje de coordenadas y sus intereses como perspectiva? 

¿Vamos a seguir dejando que otros lo hagan? 

A ver si nos entendemos, me importa un carajo si Ucrania tiene un poco más o menos de razón que Rusia... lo que me importa es ver tanto Español dándolo todo por defender puntos de vista AJENOS, pro rusos, en vez de, por ejemplo, arremeter sin tregua contra RT por su antiespañolismo y antihispanismo. 

He escrito. 



Hannibaal dijo:


> Ya, pero lo que dices no deja de darle la razón al artículo De Prada. Soy perfectamente consciente de la propaganda antiespañola de RT, de esa cadena he visto por ejemplo a una zorra llamada Inna Afinogenova haciendo unos reportajes propagandisticos repugnantes en defensa de la dictadura cubana, del indigenismo y en contra de España culpando a nuestra patria de genocidio en América. Pero eso no me impide ver que en este asunto de Ucrania Rusia tiene la razón y si la tiene lo digo porque defiendo la verdad aunque esta beneficie al "enemigo", y en cuanto a la propaganda de RT en nuestra contra hay que entender que los rusos lo hacen por puro interés, sus aliados en América son los gobiernos de Cuba, Venezuela y ahora también México, es normal que se sumen al relato de la propaganda de esos gobiernos que son sus aliados y también que ataquen a un país miembro de la OTAN aliado con EE.UU y sus aliados anglos. Pero ahora, sé sincero ¿es que nuestros aliados de la OTAN no han hecho y siguen haciendo esa propaganda contra nosotros? mira toda la mierda de leyenda negra antiespañola que sale en los documentales de la BBC y en las series y películas que produce Hollywood, lo mismo se puede decir de producciones alemanas (nuestras televisiones como La2 o Movistar se las compran y las doblan al español para que nos las traguemos) o el tratamiento en las noticias de la prensa y las agencias de noticias de los países nombrados y otros como Bélgica o Países Bajos, o todo el derribo de estatuas de religiosos y conquistadores españoles en EE.UU o todo el indigenismo antiespañol diseminado en Hispanoamérica por los proselitistas protestantes yanquis y canadienses ¿acaso el indigenismo de los AMLO, Maduro o Evo Morales no tiene gran parte de su origen en EE.UU? eso es innegable. Todos esos "aliados" son claramente hostiles a nosotros, pero esto si que es grave porque estamos hablando de aliados, no de un país como Rusia que hace esa propaganda por el puro interés de apoyar a los gobiernos que están aliados con ellos y de atacar a los países del bloque de la OTAN, porque lo mismo que hace esta propaganda podría hacer la contraria si les beneficiara, en este caso son mas enemigos de nosotros las dictaduras de Cuba, Venezuela o el presidente de México que la propia Rusia, que como digo hace eso solo por interés, si esos gobiernos de América abandonaran la propaganda antiespañola y todo el indigenismo Rusia también lo haría, por eso digo que los traidores y enemigos son esos gobiernos.
> 
> 
> Lo de que los rusos fueron nuestros enemigos durante la guerra civil del 36 es un argumento absurdo para justificar que sigamos siendo hostiles a ellos, eso fue algo puntual en la historia y ya saldamos cuentas, como dije antes los rusos no son enemigo natural por la distancia que nos separa y por historia antes del 36 no tuvimos apenas problemas con ellos. Ahora bien, con nuestros "aliados" hemos tenido mas de un episodio, hace poco mas de 120 años nuestros aliados yanquis montaron un teatro, un ataque de falsa bandera hundiendo el Maine para declararnos la guerra y acabar con los restos del Imperio Español, adiós a Cuba, Puerto Rico y Filipinas; eso es lo que nos hizo nuestro "aliado" hace poco mas de un siglo, igual que antes le quitó a México la mitad de su territorio o igual que intervino para quitarle a Colombia lo que hoy es el territorio de Panamá, y mas, hay muchas de nuestros "aliados" usanos hasta bien entrado el siglo 20. Yendo mas al pasado podemos recordar la intervención de Inglaterra y Francia en la independencia de las naciones hispanoamericanas y como influyeron las logias masónicas de esos dos países a la hora de reventar el Imperio así como todavía hoy día esas logias están detrás de los movimientos indigenistas que está debilitando a esos países y de la propaganda antiespañola usando la leyenda negra, o los intentos de invasión de Inglaterra por el Caribe y por el Rio de la Plata, o de Francia en México o directamente en nuestro territorio cuando Napoleón, es que son incontables las que nos han hecho nuestros "aliados", manda huevos que sigamos con que los rusos son los malos.
> ...


----------



## Doctor Johnson (28 Ene 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> [...] Pero eso no me impide ver que en este asunto de Ucrania Rusia tiene la razón [...]



"_Rusia tiene razón. ¡Y puuuunto!_"

Exactamente, ¿en qué y por qué?

En un bloque de texto de 40 líneas parece que no hay espacio para aclarar esos pequeños detalles sin importancia...


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Ene 2022)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> "_Rusia tiene razón. ¡Y puuuunto!_"
> 
> Exactamente, ¿en qué y por qué?
> 
> En un bloque de texto de 40 líneas parece que no hay espacio para aclarar esos pequeños detalles sin importancia...



Yo lo que no concibo es qué hacéis por aquí gastando tanto aquel en defender una u otra parte


----------



## Treefrog (28 Ene 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> ..... Todos esos "aliados" son claramente hostiles a nosotros, pero esto si que es grave porque estamos hablando de aliados, no de un país como Rusia que hace esa propaganda por el puro interés de apoyar a los gobiernos que están aliados con ellos y de atacar a los países del bloque de la OTAN,



Exacto, Rusia jamás dijo que fuese nuestro aliado ni que luchara por nuestros intereses... Son nuestros "aliados" los que juegan a la hipocresía más absoluta.



Hannibaal dijo:


> porque lo mismo que hace esta propaganda podría hacer la contraria si les beneficiara,



De hecho lo hacen, la RT en Alemán, tuvo un discurso a favor de las libertades individuales y denunciando la corrupción de los polítcos alemanes. La RT en español es vomitiva, la versión en Alemán hizo entrevistas a médicos como Wodarg y Sucharit Bhakdi contra el totalitarismo covidiano y dio cobertura a las manifestaciones en Alemania contra el totalitarismo del desgobierno. Manifestaciones silenciadas o desacreditadas por los "medios tradicionales"
RT en Alemán, fue eliminada de Youtube. Y el desgobierno alemán "defensor a ultranza de la libertad de expresión" nunca le dio la licencia. En ese sentido el autoproclamado "mundo libre" es tan libre como mujeres son las autoproclamadas "mujeres con pene"



Hannibaal dijo:


> en este caso son mas enemigos de nosotros las dictaduras de Cuba, Venezuela o el presidente de México que la propia Rusia, que como digo hace eso solo por interés, si esos gobiernos de América abandonaran la propaganda antiespañola y todo el indigenismo Rusia también lo haría, por eso digo que los traidores y enemigos son esos gobiernos.



100 % de acuerdo, los rusos aprovechan el flanco que nosotros mismos abrimos importando basura woke del corazón del imperio.



Hannibaal dijo:


> Lo de que los rusos fueron nuestros enemigos durante la guerra civil del 36 es un argumento absurdo para justificar que sigamos siendo hostiles a ellos, eso fue algo puntual en la historia y ya saldamos cuentas, como dije antes los rusos no son enemigo natural por la distancia que nos separa y por historia antes del 36 no tuvimos apenas problemas con ellos. Ahora bien, con nuestros "aliados" hemos tenido mas de un episodio, hace poco mas de 120 años nuestros aliados yanquis montaron un teatro, un ataque de falsa bandera hundiendo el Maine para declararnos la guerra y acabar con los restos del Imperio Español, adiós a Cuba, Puerto Rico y Filipinas; eso es lo que nos hizo nuestro "aliado" hace poco mas de un siglo, igual que antes le quitó a México la mitad de su territorio o igual que intervino para quitarle a Colombia lo que hoy es el territorio de Panamá, y mas, hay muchas de nuestros "aliados" usanos hasta bien entrado el siglo 20. Yendo mas al pasado podemos recordar la intervención de Inglaterra y Francia en la independencia de las naciones hispanoamericanas y como influyeron las logias masónicas de esos dos países a la hora de reventar el Imperio así como todavía hoy día esas logias están detrás de los movimientos indigenistas que está debilitando a esos países y de la propaganda antiespañola usando la leyenda negra, o los intentos de invasión de Inglaterra por el Caribe y por el Rio de la Plata, o de Francia en México o directamente en nuestro territorio cuando Napoleón, es que son incontables las que nos han hecho nuestros "aliados", manda huevos que sigamos con que los rusos son los malos.
> 
> ¿Qué colonias y tierras españolas o hispanoamericanas se ha apropiado Rusia? ¿Pero quienes son los países que están ocupando Gibraltar o las islas Malvinas? ¿Quienes son los países aliados de Marruecos y los que dictaron que España debía renunciar al Sahara español? Vamos a dejarnos ya de tomar el pelo, los rusos no son mas enemigos nuestros de lo que son los yanquis o los ingleses; si nosotros no fuesemos miembros de la puta OTAN y si en Venezuela, Cuba y México no gobernara la gentuza que gobierna nosotros no tendríamos ningún problema con Rusia, de hecho probablemente seríamos aliados porque realmente no habría ninguna razón para que fueramos enemigos, nuestros enemigos naturales ya los he nombrado, ahora somos sus lacayos y vamos a donde nos dicen, a Irak, Afganistán, Ucrania, da igual, obedecemos, igual que obedecemos al mandato de llenar España y el resto de Europa de musulmanes y Africanos, nosotros obedecemos.



Brilante sencillamente. Así como la propaganda mantiene a la mayoría de la población acojonada por una crisis sanitaria que está exagerada en varios órdenes de magnitud, esa misma propaganda penetra en la mayoría de los españoles haciéndoles creer que los intereses de USA Francia y UK son nuestros intereses... Si no fuera trágico, daría risa ...


----------



## Hannibaal (28 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Vale, a pesar de lo dicho tú pasas al tema en concreto Rusia-Ucrania donde le das la razón a Rusia... ¿También te tomas tanta molestia en buscarle argumentos a cada uno de los conflictos en el mundo?



Hombre es que de eso va este tema, del artículo de Prada y el tema que trata ¿de que coño vamos a hablar si no? y no, normalmente solo me tomo la molestia cuando se trata de un conflicto en el que mi propio país puede tener parte del mismo (en este caso al ser miembro de la OTAN) y puede tener consecuencias para mi país, entre ellas las económicas y el perjuicio a todos los productos que exportamos a Rusia, y eso es lo menos grave de todo. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Cómo es que Rusia ha conseguido vincularos a tanta gente con su visión geopolítica?



A mi no me vincules con otra gente ni grupo, yo hablo por mi, por circunstancias de que yo seguía las charlas de un podcast un pensador político que trató el problema del Euromaidán en 2013 por eso le presté mucha atención a este conflicto (que viene de lejos, en realidad como mínimo desde la revolución naranja del 2004) y ahora con mas razón al hablarse de la intervención de la OTAN, lo que significa que nos afecta a nosotros, además de lo dicho también tuve un amigo ucraniano en época de estudiante y por eso también me interesó este tema. 

Yo no estoy a favor ni en contra de la visión geopolítica de Rusia, pero ya lo dije antes, en este tema en concreto del conflicto con Ucrania creo que Rusia tiene razón y que la postura de la OTAN es indefendible y una provocación, y también creo y no tengo problema en decirlo, que por como se sucedieron los acontecimientos del euromaidan la anexión de Crimea por parte de Rusia fue legítima (además Crimea fue de Rusia desde el siglo 18 hasta que arbitrariamente fue cedida a Ucrania durante la URRSS en los años 50) por lo tanto por historia Ucrania no tiene nada que reclamar de ese territorio y la población del mismo aceptó la anexión. No defendería a Rusia si invadiera Ucrania sin que allí hubiera fuerzas de la OTAN, eso sería indefendible, pero no creo que lo vaya a hacer, en los últimos 7 años perfectamente se podría haber anexionado el Dobass y no lo ha hecho, no porque no quisieran si no para no dar mas argumentos a la propaganda de la OTAN ¿entonces a que viene que EE.UU y los que estamos en su bloque sigamos insistiendo con Ucrania y que se planten allí misiles? es que es evidente que se está provocando a los rusos, y desde el 2004 los países de la OTAN han tratado de imponer un presidente a favor de la OTAN y antiruso hasta que finalmente ayudaron al golpe de Estado del euromaidan ¿o es que vamos a ser gilipollas y creernos que eso fue espontaneo y únicamente la voluntad popular? el que piense eso es imbécil, también dirá que EE.UU y Alemania no tuvieron nada que ver en la transición española y la imposición de la mierdocracia del 78, que todo fue obra de la voluntad popular, pero eso es mentira y solo idiotas y propagandistas se lo pueden creer. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> A ver si nos entendemos, me importa un carajo si Ucrania tiene un poco más o menos de razón que Rusia... lo que me importa es ver tanto Español dándolo todo por defender puntos de vista AJENOS, pro rusos, en vez de, por ejemplo, arremeter sin tregua contra RT por su antiespañolismo y antihispanismo.



Te debería importar desde el momento en que nuestro país podría participar en ese conflicto, y lo de defender puntos de vista ajenos va por los dos lados, pro rusos y otanistas, ambos son ajenos a los intereses de España. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Por qué no gastamos tanto tiempo y energía para poner de una p... vez a España en el origen eje de coordenadas y sus intereses como perspectiva?



Me parece de puta madre y estoy de acuerdo, pero de eso no va este hilo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Coincido, lo que leo de lo que escribió Don Juan Manuel es la advertencia del juego perverso en el que nos está metiendo a todos el desgobierno criminal de los USA.
> Rusia tiene una historia, que puede ser mala o malísima, yo sin embargo, si vamos a hablar de historias tristes del pasado remoto, prefiero pensar en las basuras asesinas que causaron la Guerra de Cuba y Filipinas. Y eso no quiere decir que España no tenga que mirar por su presente y defender sus intereses comerciando y dialogando con todo el mundo, desde China a USA pasando por India y Rusia.
> 
> Pero más allá de los divagues respecto a un pasado que no podemos cambiar, la ampliación de la OTAN a las mismas puertas de San Petersburgo es una tocada de cojones a Rusia que sólo puede terminar mal. Es una provocación a una potencia nuclear. Injustificable desde el punto de vista de cualquier persona sensata. Una Ucrania neutral y con tratados de libre comercio con todos los bloques hubiese sido una solución razonable.
> ...



Muy buen análisis.


----------



## la mano negra (28 Ene 2022)

Este artículo de J. M . De Prada es totalmente certero y contundente . Rusia se juega su misma existencia . Ya no puede retroceder ni un solo milímetro más . Si los rusos lo hicieran estarían muertos. Y creo que no van a ceder más y van a atacar . La gente no se está tomando con la debida seriedad las palabras de advertencia de los rusos y lo van a lamentar. Va a haber grandes operaciones de guerra convencional . Y para eso no estamos preparados los europeos. Ni los yanquis. Los rusos van a recuperar todo el territorio que han perdido a lo largo de los años hasta la línea del río Dnieper. Y lo van a recuperar con relativa facilidad.


----------



## BGA (28 Ene 2022)

Bélgica cumplió la misión de ser un país tampón entre Francia y Alemania. Existen razones históricas que harían viable esa misma solución a mayor escala. El compromiso era que cualquiera de los dos países que invadiera Bélgica comprometía al otro en su defensa. Ese país era el paso natural para una invasión recíproca.

No estoy de acuerdo con lo que afirma un compañero en el sentido de que Rusia no puede perder ni un milímetro más. Si existen los países bálticos, como Polonia, Bielorrusia y Ucrania, es porque son territorios que no se generaron de ninguna clase de independentismo. Son países nominalmente soberanos y reconocidos como tales por la comunidad internacional. Por lo tanto, las pretensiones rusas a su respecto solo pueden ser vistas como expansionismo imperial. Si todos ellos forman parte de la OTAN, objetivamente Rusia no estaría perdiendo ni un solo milímetro de su territorio.

El problema va de una apreciación subjetiva sobre su seguridad: la cercanía a Moscú de fuerzas hostiles. Del mismo modo se podría argumentar que una Rusia dominadora de todos esos países supondría una amenaza "subjetiva" a los intereses del resto de Europa ya que nada impediría el translado masivo de fuerzas de guerra al corazón de Europa sin que se pueda hablar en sentido estricto de ninguna invasión. Visto así, Europa no puede admitir perder un solo milímetro de su territorio.

La solución de estados tampón no suele ser mala o no debería serlo porque su supervivencia se vería asegurada si se cumplen los pactos y su progreso tampoco estaría comprometido por la simple razón de que todos querrían invitar a esas mozas a bailar...

Damos por supuesto el derecho ruso a sentirse en peligro tras dos grandes invasiones de su territorio pero cuando fueron ellos los que invadieron media Europa también estamos dispuestos a comprenderlos porque se trató de una respuesta de fuerza abrumadora a la última invasión de su territorio. Polonia quedó englobada dentro de la URSS sin que se preguntara a los polacos sobre ese particular. En su intento por destruir a los "nazis" damos por bueno el derecho de guerra de invadir y quedarse con territorios que no eran suyos. Podemos, por tanto, llevar el hito de la legitimidad allí donde nos plazca pero no creo que se trate de eso, sino de comprender qué está pasando y cuáles pueden ser la soluciones menos traumáticas para todos. De hecho sospecho que la idea "tampón" está en juego aunque para llegar a ese consenso sea menester hacer las mayores demostraciones de fuerza y determinación. No puedes sentarte a negociar con un enemigo que no te toma en serio. En este sentido apruebo la respuesta europea. Otra cosa es que se estrese la situación al punto de que cualquier error o sabotaje suponga un punto de no retorno. No podemos pasar por alto este tipo de contingencias. Controlar las ansias durmientes una vez han sido llamadas al combate es muy peligroso. La situación es en extremo delicada.

Luego está la propaganda, es decir, las noticias en superficie cuya misión sirve igual para preparar a la población para el combate o para la disensión. El punto flaco de las democracias, entre otros, es la permeabilidad "por derecho" de su tejido social. Rusia lo sabe y actúa sobre esa materia porque forma parte de la guerra por otros medios. La opacidad interesada de una política exterior nada clara por parte de los gobiernos occidentales para no delatar que cuando de verdad importa no existe nada parecido a la democracia, es aprovechada por el enemigo que ya puede vender versiones alternativas o más complejas que sin duda le gustan mucho a "la gente".


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Ene 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Hombre es que de eso va este tema, del artículo de Prada y el tema que trata ¿de que coño vamos a hablar si no? y no, normalmente solo me tomo la molestia cuando se trata de un conflicto en el que mi propio país puede tener parte del mismo (en este caso al ser miembro de la OTAN) y puede tener consecuencias para mi país, entre ellas las económicas y el perjuicio a todos los productos que exportamos a Rusia, y eso es lo menos grave de todo.
> 
> 
> A mi no me vincules con otra gente ni grupo, yo hablo por mi, por circunstancias de que yo seguía las charlas de un podcast un pensador político que trató el problema del Euromaidán en 2013 por eso le presté mucha atención a este conflicto (que viene de lejos, en realidad como mínimo desde la revolución naranja del 2004) y ahora con mas razón al hablarse de la intervención de la OTAN, lo que significa que nos afecta a nosotros, además de lo dicho también tuve un amigo ucraniano en época de estudiante y por eso también me interesó este tema.
> ...



bueno, el hilo no irá de lo que he escrito, pero en la película completa de mi tema es un fotograma más que no desacuerda


----------



## kozioł (29 Ene 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Yo comparto en primer lugar el sueño de una hispanidad revitalizada. Y el enemigo numero 2 de la hispanidad no son ni China ni Rusia. Digo número 2 porque el número 1 somos nosotros mismos, desde Manila hasta Barcelona y desde Tijuana hasta Ushuahia.
> 
> Pero cuando me uno en la crítica feroz a la OTAN, también lo hago pensando en :
> 1_ Mis intereses personales, vivo en Alemania, y no tenemos nada que ganar en este entuerto, China y Rusia son tan importantes clientes y socios comerciales como lo son USA o UK. En mi visión , este conflicto es pura y exclusivamente debido a la pérdida (o el miedo a la pérdida) de la hegemonía mundial por parte de los USA.
> ...



*Tragas con carretas, *para poder darle al interruptor de tu calefactor sin remordimientos de conciencia. 
Y se nota que algo tienes que reafirmarte, si no no escribirías tantas excusas todas juntas para explicar lo evidente. Que es todo subjetivo salta a la vista.
Necesitas una excusa que te proporciona *el comodín de la OTAN* "imperialista". Olvidas que es una alianza que también sirve entre otras cosas, y lejos de idealismos, *para tu propia defensa. Fuera de eso, ¿quién te ayudaría?.*

Discursitos de superioridad moral de Putin, tienes a go-gó. Mira un ejemplo:

Palabras de Putin (30/11/21), el ex-agente del KGB y por tanto ex-bolchevique que no se cansa de predicar hipócritamente


> _“La destrucción de los valores ancestrales, la religión y las relaciones entre las personas, hasta e incluyendo el rechazo total de la familia (también lo tuvimos), el impulso para informar sobre los seres queridos, todo esto fue proclamado como progreso y, por cierto, fue ampliamente apoyado en todo el mundo y estaba bastante de moda, al igual que hoy. Por cierto, los bolcheviques eran absolutamente intolerantes con opiniones distintas de las suyas”._











Discurso de Putin, ocultado por la prensa, sobre la decadencia de Occidente y las causas de su autodestrucción - El Diestro


Discurso de Putin, ocultado por la prensa, sobre la decadencia de Occidente y las causas de su autodestrucción




www.eldiestro.es





El poli "bueno".



Spoiler:  Recordemos sus "hazañas" recientes, cosas de Rusia en Europa




*2014. Sus mercenarios "wagner" derriban un avión lleno de turistas sobre Ucrania*
*2010. En Smolensk provoca un trágico pero "raro" accidente matando a la plana mayor de polacos. Se ríe en sus barbas, tergiversando y monopolizando la investigación*
*1986. Chernobyl, un "accidente" provocado por la organización de la que procede, y a la que ahora hipócritamente denosta trae enfermedad y muerte por toda Europa.*
*Años 40 a años 80. Represión, deportaciones, esclavitud y millones de prisioneros políticos, etc.. etc...*




En cuanto a "sinceridad" de China sobre la libertad, no me hagas reír. 
Mira este ejemplo hoy del gobierno chino *obligando a los atletas olímpicos OCCIDENTALES en su territorio a usar una aplicación de móvil con un "oído espía":*









China’s 2022 Olympics App Can Spy on People: Researcher


A U.S. researcher is flagging a security flaw in a smartphone app that's mandatory for all those attending ...




www.theepochtimes.com





Esto es lo que hacen tus honorables "socios comerciales" contigo. Los del laboratorio de la plandemia. Y va a ir a más.
Ahora, veamos la realidad que se nos viene encima en poco tiempo. Independientemente del conflicto en Ucrania, las cosas ya llevaban una lógica desde hace años:









China espera a Rusia: la respuesta de Occidente en Ucrania marcará lo que ocurra en Taiwán


China pretende invadir Taiwán y ve el intento de Rusia de ocupar Ucrania como una prueba de lo que podría suceder si Pekín da el paso para invadir Taipéi




www.cope.es




*La alianza entre Rusia y China amenaza a EE.UU. y Europa​*


> _En este contexto, se espera que en tres años Pekín sea el principal comprador de gas ruso por delante de Alemania, que es el país europeo con mayor dependencia rusa en materia energética. Además, Moscú se está posicionando cerca del principal proveedor de recursos energéticos en China, Arabia Saudí, por lo que la relación entre estas dos potencias puede volverse más fuerte._





> _Estos lazos entre Rusia y *China *se pueden ver en el* comercio exterior ruso*. En 2013, Pekín representaba el 10,5% de estos intercambios y en *2020 esta cifra aumentó hasta el 18,3%*. Por otro lado, en este periodo* Europa ha pasado del 49,9% al 38,5%*. Además, China y Rusia barajan crear una infraestructura financiera independiente que no dependa del dólar para gestionar los pagos sin que influya Estados Unidos. En el ámbito militar, Rusia ha vendido cazas y armamento de última generación y proporciona apoyo en el desarrollo del sistemas antimisiles chino. Tal es el apoyo entre ambos ejércitos que han llegado a realizar maniobras conjuntas._



Así que piénsalo. La realidad es que no llegará el enfrentamiento con Ucrania por varios motivos:


*Las acobardadas Alemania-Francia-etc... ya se están bajando los pantalones para seguir recibiendo el gas que puedan* y no "molestar" a Rusia. El Nordstrom-2 se empezó a construir hace 10 años gracias a la camarilla sociata que hoy gobierna tu país anfitrión.
*Biden está planeando dejar a EEUU y sus socios militares europeos en ridículo, como hizo en Afganistán, p*ara complacer a sus jefes chinos que son quienes le pagan. Es el nuevo Nerón que en este caso sólo quiere dejarnos en evidencia, porque para él somos ya la nueva provincia del nuevo imperio comunista chinorri.

En realidad lo que deberías preguntarte es porqué no hace nadie nada y el Plan trazado desde hace años está saliendo tan bien, ese Plan que te va a convertir en un esclavo de la nueva Distopía Comunista. 

Sin conflictos nucleares. Porque* Europa nos estamos suicidando ya vía vacunas-Plandemia* (gracias a la trama China-EEUU del virus artificial y el complot de la Big Pharma). 
Exactamente como antes de la segunda GM, cuando nadie quería meter mano a los nazis.
Y el Partido Comunista de China sólo tendrá que recoger los frutos de lo que sembró.


----------



## Treefrog (29 Ene 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Así que piénsalo.* La realidad es que no llegará el enfrentamiento con Ucrania* por varios motivos:



Ojalá, es lo único que me preocuparía de verdad.




kozioł dijo:


> *En realidad lo que deberías preguntarte es porqué no hace nadie nada* y el Plan trazado desde hace años está saliendo tan bien, ese Plan que te va a convertir en un esclavo de la nueva Distopía Comunista.
> 
> ....



No termino de ver quien es el bueno de la historia.
Que todos son malos ya lo sé.
Que China y Rusia son nefastas ya lo sé.
Pero nadie hace nada, porque la mayoría está encantada con este orden de cosas. Si le ofreces a la sociedad un totalitarismo con consumismo , la mayoría firma el contrato. 

Los que son realmente nefastos y perversos es la mayoría de la GENTE que veo a diario en Alemania - Y hablo ya de la gente, no de sus líderes y desgobiernos - Gente a la que la libertad y el estado de derecho les importa exactamente .... NADA.
Cómo me protegería exactamente la NATO contra una población en estado de psicosis ? Estamos hablando de mis colegas y vecinos, no de Xi, Biden o Putin.



kozioł dijo:


> Esto es lo que hacen tus honorables "socios comerciales" contigo. Los del laboratorio de la plandemia. Y va a ir a más.
> Ahora, veamos la realidad que se nos viene encima en poco tiempo. Independientemente del conflicto en Ucrania, las cosas ya llevaban una lógica desde hace años:



El laboratorio está efectivamente en China, pero como ya ha pasado suficiente cantidad de tiempo, me atrevo a confirmar la siguente hipótesis:
La plandemia fue ejecutada y planificada en los USA, evento 201 , conferencia del milken institute, innumerables avisos de Bill Gates y otros similares.
El virus fue desarrollado en Wuhan con la financiación y el soporte del NIH a través de Eco Health Alliance de Peter Daszak. Los medios de incomunicación y la big tech de USA son los que tapan toda la verdad. 
El experimento criminal del que nos obligan a participar viene de la Big Pharma USAna, con colaboración Europea.
La idea de copiar el totalitarismo chino surgió primero en Italia , probablemente el país mas bonito del mundo, pero un agujero negro de corrupción, esa idea fue apoyada en bloque por toda la elite de USA / UK / EU , sin fisuras. 

Los cerebros de todo esto, no están ni de coña sólo en China.
Y estoy muy de acuerdo que va ir a más.

Joder es que tienen el apoyo explícito de la mayoría de la población, esto es un game over total. Basta salir un minuto fuera de la burbuja de "burbuja.info"


----------



## Treefrog (31 Ene 2022)

Una entrevista muy buena de Jano García con el Coronel Pedro Baños, en la misma línea de lo que escribe Juan Manuel de Prada:



Desde el minuto 7 hasta la hora y 15 más o menos.


----------

